# Official Specialized Picture Thread



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bushpig suggested we start one.

Post pictures of your Specialized!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

1992 Specialized M2 Team - Ned Replica










My 06 E5 Road Bike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Love that M2 Ned replica.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I just heard a huge alarm go off when I scrolled to amybrook's second pic.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I just heard a huge alarm go off when I scrolled to amybrook's second pic.


I know, road bikes... stupid right?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> I know, road bikes... stupid right?


Don't listen to those guys - road bikes rock!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> I know, road bikes... stupid right?


It just shocked me to see something so modern _and_ skinny on these sacred pages.  Yours could be the first modern road bike ever posted here...

I personally ride them. In fact my legs are aching from our local crit held last night.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's a few of my Specys  There's 2 more but dont have pic's handy, a '83 Stumpy and '01 S-Works FSR

'92 S-Works Carbon (cro-mo lugs)









'91 Stumpjumper M2









and my only roadie bike  '01 S-Works Festina E-5


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I just heard a huge alarm go off when I scrolled to amybrook's second pic.


Yep, I say leave the road bike pics out of the thread. IMHO CX bikes qualify here, barely...


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*RockCombo*

the rockcombo cleaned up pretty nice.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Was that on Boulder CL a little while ago for $75?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I always wanted a RockCombo and got this '89 awhile back, a very nice riding bike, alittle heavy but fun. It was alittle big so it went the Ebay way


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

ameybrook said:


> Was that on Boulder CL a little while ago for $75?


 yes, that's the one. it was a lot rougher than they described it.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

surly357 said:


> yes, that's the one. it was a lot rougher than they described it.


Damn. I was second from calling the guy and jumping in my car from the Springs.

Hopefully this wont derail the thread too much, but in the past couple weeks I've noticed a couple Colorado VRC folk. I'm thinking a Colorado vintage gathering is in order. Fruita?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Hopefully this wont derail the thread too much, but in the past couple weeks I've noticed a couple Colorado VRC folk. I'm thinking a Colorado vintage gathering is in order. Fruita?


Not a bad idea. Some years back I considered going to the annual Yeti Tribe meet in Snowmass, when people were still showing up on rigid Yeti bikes, but I see now that the flavor has changed. Not sure I could make it to the western slope these days. I'll refrain from posting a Yeti photo in the Specialized thread.

I own a Stumpjumper with 24" wheels that's all original and a first year M2 frame.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*'83 Stumpy Sport*

heres my contribution. I've got a few more but not yet complete.


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

*My '87 Stumpy Commuter...*

Complete with a Swobo basket and copious Colorado goodies!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I found a pic of mine, doesnt everybody have one of these?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sinjin4131 said:


> Complete with a Swobo basket and copious Colorado goodies!! :thumbsup:


I think thats the coolest one yet. I never knew kb11 was such a Special Ed Head. 

Sinjin, did I see you on a Discovery Channel program about a rockclimber that had to use his adrenalin to lift a huge rock off of himself? (not many Sinjins I dont think)


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Sinjin4131 said:


> Complete with a Swobo basket and copious Colorado goodies!! :thumbsup:


stranahans

:thumbsup:


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

'89 Stumpjumper Comp


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*S-Works Carbon*

My 1992 S-Works Carbon










and showing that beautiful purple hue


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Hopefully this wont derail the thread too much, but in the past couple weeks I've noticed a couple Colorado VRC folk. I'm thinking a Colorado vintage gathering is in order. Fruita?


I'm in.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

still unsure what to do with this. the finish is beat & it's sad to see something so exotic looking so trashed. may strip it & turn it into a minimalist urban thing (sacriledge, yeah).


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

xy9ine said:


> still unsure what to do with this. the finish is beat & it's sad to see something so exotic looking so trashed. may strip it & turn it into a minimalist urban thing (sacriledge, yeah).
> 
> That would be one option. Seeing as this frame has Ti lugs it probably would be worth it to retore the finish or just build a rider out of it. :yesnod: I love the way these ride, waaaay smoother than a steel or aluminum frame. :thumbsup: I'd just build it and enjoy it. You can use anything for a minimalist urban thing.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

didn't know that mine has a metallic (opalizing ? ) color until i washed it (the sun was shining...) two weeks ago

pics are following

s


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's an '86 Rockhopper I picked up last year:

















And I couldn't resist picking up this Hardrock for a quick flip. It may not have been particularly vintage or collectible, but there could be no mistaking its "Big Red S" heritage. The guy who bought it couldn't have been happier.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*'91 Epic Ultimate*

1991 Epic Ultimate with SunTour XC Pro


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think thats the coolest one yet. I never knew kb11 was such a Special Ed Head.
> 
> Sinjin, did I see you on a Discovery Channel program about a rockclimber that had to use his adrenalin to lift a huge rock off of himself? (not many Sinjins I dont think)


Hey Fillet...

Yeah, that was me on Disco a few weeks ago. Pretty wild story, eh?

National Geographic will be airing a longer and more detailed version about it April 29th at 7ET if you are interested. Even has some mountain biking in the show (at least, we shot it...who knows if it ended up on the cutting room floor...)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Archangel said:


> 1991 Epic Ultimate with SunTour XC Pro


Thats the bike I was waiting for. I love that thing. So well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt H. said:


> And I couldn't resist picking up this Hardrock for a quick flip. It may not have been particularly vintage or collectible, but there could be no mistaking its "Big Red S" heritage. The guy who bought it couldn't have been happier.


Awesome Matt!

I had one of those too, found it under the house, have converted it to an ss now. Some pics before and after:

Before:









After:


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Justin Fox said:


> Awesome Matt!
> 
> I had one of those too, found it under the house, have converted it to an ss now. Some pics before and after:


Beautiful work Justin! Must have been nice to find that under your house. The only things I found under my house were an old car battery and a rusty lawn chair. That was indeed a good year for the Hardrock GS--That bike was put together real nice. It could have fooled a few people into mistaking it for a Stumpjumper.


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

*My 92 comp*

Specialized called it Metallic Red. Nice try. I've had some great adventures in it. Cannell
Plunge, Flume Trail, Marin County, Keysville.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

*Specialized Bikes*

My '87 Stumpjumper Team, Rock Combo and the vintage Stumpjumper.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*82 or 83 Stumpy 24*

Just picked this up today. Has all the 82 parts but bullmoose bars. Mavac brakes, TA cranks etc. This is one of the nicest survivors I have ever found.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Jeez, that's a nice one. I bet that cost upwards of $175!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Jeez, that's a nice one. I bet that cost upwards of $175!


Haha!

At least Fly's didn't get it.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, but I have alot of time invested as well. Had a little chat with the seller. Nice lady. I feel like I have known her for years.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha!
> 
> At least Fly's didn't get it.


Well, if that is who I think it is, I don't think she was budging on the price, so he wouldn't have got it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> Just picked this up today. Has all the 82 parts but bullmoose bars. Mavac brakes, TA cranks etc. This is one of the nicest survivors I have ever found.


Dang, I almost had that in the bag... Anne first said yes, then no... Oh well. If you want to sell it. Ive been looking for one in that size. And I have the Golf Club stem for it...and the rare Stumpjumper tires.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Dang, I almost had that in the bag... Anne first said yes, then no... Oh well. If you want to sell it. Ive been looking for one in that size. And I have the Golf Club stem for it...and the rare Stumpjumper tires.


I am just lucky I am home for 2 weeks I guess. I got there in 30 minutes after the ad showed up.


----------



## pimpy (Jul 7, 2004)

*my first specialized, 1994 if i'm right*


----------



## pimpy (Jul 7, 2004)

*my 1997 (?) M2*


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Justin Fox said:


> Awesome Matt!
> 
> I had one of those too, found it under the house, have converted it to an ss now. Some pics before and after:
> 
> After:


beautifull house. excellent taste you've got my friend.


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

pimpy said:


>


in all my years of searching vintage bike forums, i've never seen this model - which was my first high-quality bike, first one i raced.

1992 specialized stumpjumper, red decals on purple frame, full dx with topmounts.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's a Rockhopper I picked up recently:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pimpy said:


>


That should be a 91/92. It was my first 'good' mountain bike as well. Rode it till about 98/99...


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

i've got that bike with other wheels, a black lx crank (the same crank that was later made wit 94mmBCD) and a suspension stem
grips and handlebar seem to be originally on that bike


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*the ubiquitous stumpjumper sport*

nothing too special, but at least i have something with a biplane fork now


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

surly357 said:


> nothing too special, but at least i have something with a biplane fork now


You have the key for that cable lock right?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*yes*



Rumpfy said:


> You have the key for that cable lock right?


 2, but i'm not sure they're original.......


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I found a pic of mine, doesnt everybody have one of these?


Yeah, I think so! Mine's a little dirty cuz I actually ride the thing.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

surly357 said:


> 2, but i'm not sure they're original.......


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's a recent find from the local CL, an unkown year Hardrock Comp. Seems like late 80s to me. Seems to be 100% original, and might make a good spare bike for a bike-less female riding companion (like THAT will ever happen). I wish it were my size, as I have always liked this color combo.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Awaiting inspiration -


----------



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

*'91 Rockhopper comp*



Matt H. said:


> Here's a Rockhopper I picked up recently:


Here is mine: A 1991 Rockhopper Comp

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/1991_Rockhopper1.jpg


----------



## Grindmonkey7 (Apr 5, 2005)

*What Year Is My Stumpjumper? Help Please.*

I like this Ride. Serial # 01J1284
Thanks


----------



## crackhead (Dec 27, 2006)

colker1 said:


> beautifull house. excellent taste you've got my friend.


How did you put a disk brake adaptor on there?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Jason Medina said:


> Here is mine: A 1991 Rockhopper Comp
> 
> https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/1991_Rockhopper1.jpg


It's my old bike! Well, same year, model and paint job, anyway. I put a lot of miles on one of those in college and, oddly, let it go in a garage sale about one year before I started getting into VRC bikes. Naturally, I wish I hadn't sold it, but at least I got decent money for it...


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Purchased new in 1995, ridden as my primary hardtail until 2008, converted to singlespeed in 2008. My '95 StumpJumper M2 FS:


----------



## Slonie (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey, that looks familiar, 251... 

My 91 M2...










It's more or less how I received it...I suppose very little of the components are original (except the tires!)

I finally gave away my 92 Hard Rock this week...

But I think my neighbor is about to give me another one. Oh well! (It's all black so I can pretend it's Rumpfy's Epic!)


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

*1996 Rockhopper FS*


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

My officially decomissioned and warrantied 1996 Stumpy 96S4M14524 and our 1995ish Deja Tu tandem (mgf for Specialized by American)... a wedding present from my fellow LBS employees just about 12 years ago... still going strong (us and the bike) and has always ranked as the best gift we got!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry if my 2000 Rockhopper A1 FSR is too new for this thread, but it's too old to mention anywhere else. 

I bought this for $240 and then added Ergon grips and a WTB saddle to make it more comfortable. Then I added Slime thorn-resistant tubes and Maxxis Hookworm 26 by 2.5 tires, which made it virtually silent on the street, provided superb grip on fast cornering, and after almost two years and several thousand miles I have never had a puncture.

It may be dated, but for what I do, it's a great bike for the street and local parks.


----------



## Slonie (Sep 27, 2006)

rockychrysler said:


> My officially decomissioned and warrantied 1996 Stumpy 96S4M14524 and our 1995ish Deja Tu tandem (mgf for Specialized by American)... a wedding present from my fellow LBS employees just about 12 years ago... still going strong (us and the bike) and has always ranked as the best gift we got!


You know, speaking of the Deja Tu...I take it this is one of them too... Unfortunately I wasn't on the ride with my friend where he snapped this photo. I would have loved to have gotten a shot of it next to my matching Stumpjumper!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Grindmonkey7 said:


> I like this Ride. Serial # 01J1284
> Thanks


That's a 1992 SJ Pro. :thumbsup:


----------



## nowhereman (Jul 23, 2004)

*Rockhopper Sport*

This is mine. Full Suntour X-1 and the SN: #3P211595 (anyone know what year it is?)
I change the original stem because it feel a little cramp in the cockpit.


----------



## ptpalpha (Oct 3, 2008)

Purists, avert your eyes:
1989 Hardrock Comp


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

*1996 Stumpjumper A1 FS*










Ukai EX-17 rims, Shimano XT Parallax hubs, and Continental tires.

Oh, and Huffy pedals. 

Are tires supposed to crunch like snow, even when there isn't any snow? :skep:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I found a picture of my first mountain bike last night. This lowly Rockhopper Comp of 88/89 vintage is what got me hooked on riding. And what a perfect companion, fit like a glove, handled like a dream, and selfish me, I never gave the courtesy of proper maintenance or a wash for that matter. I used her for about 3 years while living in Flagstaff, and we rode down pretty much every trail in the Fat Tire guide. Upon graduation, I killed her off by disassembling completely and ultimately lost interest in repainting. So she sat in a cardboard box in my roomates garage as I left the state. Where are you now?

The picture is circa '93.


----------



## andreaviola (Jun 23, 2010)

*s-works 1995 M2 team*

This a 1995 s-works M2 team...
:thumbsup:


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

edit (this forum is kinda creepy, lol)


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

This is my 1992 RockHopper Comp. I have had it since it was new. I also have another 1992 frame as well as a 1989(?) that I want to get built up sooner or later. I'm not sure where the line is on what is or isn't VRC, but since there are much newer bikes in this thread I guess I'm alright.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

m2


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Its ready to go kick some full suspension but tomorrow!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

93 RH Sport. Changed the bar (probably will switch it out to an Origin8 Gary), wheels (from my old 97 S-Works), and saddle. Tires are temporary. I've been looking for green ones like rupps5 posted, but no luck. Also looking for a flatter stem. Would a road threaded stem be ok to use?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

1990 Stumpjumper w/DX
grabbed this off CL last Sunday morning








she's waiting for a full baby wipe & photo shoot


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> 1990 Stumpjumper w/DX
> grabbed this off CL last Sunday morning
> 
> 
> ...


That was my (second) real mountain bike. Same year, same color, next size up. Good little bike. 
Too bad its missing the original Ground Control tires. Super clean though!


----------



## Badidea (Nov 17, 2010)

*first mountain bike*

This is my 92-93 Rockhopper comp. Originally bought in '90 (think that bike was white) broke the frame. Took it back to my lbs where my buddy worked. Traded him a case of imports for the labor, Specialized covered the frame under warranty (they did get somewhat pissy about the non-stock forks, but I bent those 'bout a year before) I've ridden this bike for approx 8,000 miles. Converted it to an urban assault bike a couple of years ago. Just replaced this week w/Giant 29er


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

*My old SPE :*


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Heres a picture of my 1988 Stumpjumper. It has all of the original Shimano Deore XT parts. I wife's friend had it laying around the house and needed to find a home for it. I wish she did not have it painted, but for free, I can't complain.
I had the exact bike back in the day, except mine was a 19.5" instead of the 17.5" that is pictured


----------



## loudawwg56 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is my 94'/95' Stumpjumper


----------



## loudawwg56 (Apr 6, 2009)

I took more pics of my 95' Stumpy Commuter with some of its new hop-ups.
I added a 90mm Ritchey Pro Stem, Easton Monkey Lite Carbon Bars, Vuelta Zero Lite Wheels, Wings suspension springs.

I absolutely love this bike and is perfect for my commute. I have yet to try it on the trails due to the poor weather here in San Diego (WTF Rain!!!) but im sure it can handle them no probs. The Wings suspension springs are a great and since rebuilding the dampener I dont think I'll be replacing the shock for a while.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Those Zerolite's look real heavy, not so sure I would call that a upgrade.


----------



## loudawwg56 (Apr 6, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> Those Zerolite's look real heavy, not so sure I would call that a upgrade.


Total added weight to the bike after I added the Zerolites and the Street tires was 181 grams and I think most of that weight came from the tires. Brand new wheels for $80 vs 15year old OE wheels = upgrade to me!

I really just use this for commuting to work and total cost of the bike with 'upgrades' cost me less than $250.


----------



## Allard (Nov 8, 2007)

This is my Specialized S-Works steel bike... 
The geometry and the feel of this bike are just perfect for me. It's by far the best bike i have ever ridden.

The setup with the single chainring in the front and the dropbar with the sti unit are great for my local riding needs. Since the area around me is as flat as a pancake (Utrecht, the Netherlands) i do not need 24 gears. And most of my riding is done on the road anyway since the closest by area for me to "mountain" bike is almost a 40 minute car ride away.

The bike is getting used as often as possible although now everything is covered by snow and it's far to slippery to cycle...




























Gr. Allard


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

*1993-94 Specialized S-Works Epic Ultimate*



  
  
  
  

Frame: Specialized S-Works Epic Ultimate No. 166
Origin Morgan Hill, CA USA
Fork: Specialized Direct Drive
Stem: Specialized Team Titanium
Handlebar: Titec Titanium
Headset: DiaCompe
Grips: Ritchey TrueGrip
Saddle: Specialized ProLong
Seat post: Syncros Titanium
Brakes: Avid Tri-Align
Brake levers: Avid Speed Dial
Cranks: Topline
Bottom bracket: Syncros Titanium
Pedals: Speedplay
Chain rings: Suntour
Chain: Sachs
Cassette: Tioga Titanium
Rear derailleur: Shimano XTR
Front derailleur: Shimano XTR
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Skewers: Nuke Proof Titanium
Hubs: Shimano XTR
Rims: Mavic M231CD
Tires: Specialized


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice. Are you planning on keeping it 2x8? That low gear wouldn't work for my fat out of shape kiester.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> Are you planning on keeping it 2x8?.


Thanks George! Sure. 32X32 is plenty low enough for here.


----------



## ephsea (Feb 22, 2010)

Do you like that tioga ti cassette?


----------



## nwforager (Apr 5, 2011)

didn't know that year accepted disk brakes . Like to see a closeup of the mounting . 
Sweet build .


----------



## nwforager (Apr 5, 2011)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I wish she did not have it painted, but for free, I can't complain.
> I had the exact bike back in the day, except mine was a 19.5" instead of the 17.5" that is pictured


I just stripped the crappy spray paint off an 88 hardrock using citrustrip remover . Its not strong enough usually to pull factory baked paint but rattle can paint rubs right off.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

My 1985 Stumpjumper. All original except tires, bullmoose bars, grips, bottle and cage.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

*My tank!*

This is my 1997 Stumpjumper Comp. All original parts except the for seat post, bars and stem, they were changed over purely for the look of the black replacement parts. New fork too. This bike is a tank and has never failed me. That's what you get when you buy Specialized!


----------



## nwforager (Apr 5, 2011)

83stumpjumper said:


> This is my 1997 Stumpjumper Comp. All original parts except the for seat post, bars and stem, they were changed over purely for the look of the black replacement parts. New fork too. This bike is a tank and has never failed me. That's what you get when you buy Specialized!


 Yes. Spec is great . I have an OG 83' Stump ,all factory stock in mint condish . Also an 02' Stump with is my daily rider with a Bionx e-kit attached . The 'metal matrix' is a great improvement ,making the stumps bullet proof . I've logged 1000's of ruff commute miles on her and she shows no sign of fatigue .(knocks on wood Seems I can't post pics yet since I'm a newb on the forum . o well . Soon


----------



## RWGreen (Dec 5, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Frame: Specialized S-Works Epic Ultimate No. 166
> Origin Morgan Hill, CA USA
> Fork: Specialized Direct Drive
> Stem: Specialized Team Titanium
> ...


Thanks for the wallpaper! amazing.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

1986 Rockhopper









1986 Stumpjumper









1983 Stumpjumper Project


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

CS2 said:


> 1983 Stumpjumper Project


Chainstays longer than the toptube  
That can't handle well.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Shayne said:


> Chainstays longer than the toptube
> That can't handle well.


Or climb well either. I bought that as a complete bike. Every part except the frame and fork had the original owners name on it. They used some kind of metal scribe. So I sold off everything except what you see pictured. I just picked up a set of NOS Mountech derailleurs. Now, I need shifters and a crankset. Hopefully, I'll get it back together some day. It's the perfect size for my wife.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you part out the bike only to rebuy everything that you sold because of the engraving or you just wanted NOS parts on it?

So funny that you're going to put together a bike that doesn't handle well or climb well for your wife. Is this your method of keeping her away from your hobby?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> So funny that you're going to put together a bike that doesn't handle well or climb well for your wife. Is this your method of keeping her away from your hobby?


Ouch!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't mean it to be rude but CS2 is a regular so I thought it was funny.

It's an interesting thought though, right? How do beginners who mostly get entry level (and sometimes ill fitting) bikes, get over the hurdle to actually figure out that they enjoy mountain biking? That thread on worst climbing bikes had me reminiscing about my first real mountain bike (a DB Ascent) that I hated which kept me off a mountain bike on a regular basis for almost a good 10 years. I kept thinking about how maybe if I had gotten a Salsa instead (impossible but one can dream about these kinds of scenarios), I could have been hooked way earlier. Especially since I lived in a bunch of areas that were great mtb riding spots.

Anyhow, that's what I was thinking....no offense to CS2 and I'm not insinuating that she's a beginner at all but I got sidetracked. Sorry!


----------



## bobman90 (Mar 6, 2011)

*1993 Hardrock Ultra*

Upgraded 1993 Hardrock Ultra...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I didn't mean it to be rude but CS2 is a regular so I thought it was funny.
> 
> It's an interesting thought though, right? How do beginners who mostly get entry level (and sometimes ill fitting) bikes, get over the hurdle to actually figure out that they enjoy mountain biking? That thread on worst climbing bikes had me reminiscing about my first real mountain bike (a DB Ascent) that I hated which kept me off a mountain bike on a regular basis for almost a good 10 years. I kept thinking about how maybe if I had gotten a Salsa instead (impossible but one can dream about these kinds of scenarios), I could have been hooked way earlier. Especially since I lived in a bunch of areas that were great mtb riding spots.
> 
> Anyhow, that's what I was thinking....no offense to CS2 and I'm not insinuating that she's a beginner at all but I got sidetracked. Sorry!


My first mtb was an 84 Raleigh Elkhorn that handled fairly poorly, but I still loved it and rode it tons. It covered so much ground compared to my BMX bike. I don't know if there's a bad enough bike to keep me from hitting the trails.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It's true, you're more of a man than me. I'm just going to have to concede that point.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bobman90 said:


> Upgraded 1993 Hardrock Ultra...


Slicks on a mountain bike = downgrade.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> It's true, you're more of a man than me. I'm just going to have to concede that point.


Well then maybe that didn't come out right.  I was trying to imagine a really bad bike and if it would keep me off the trails... and I think I could have fun blitzing down trails on most any bike. That said, I'm also an admitted bike snob (when it comes to the old stuff).


----------



## Al-el (Aug 28, 2008)

My '94 Stumpjumper M2


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Did you part out the bike only to rebuy everything that you sold because of the engraving or you just wanted NOS parts on it?


Actually, I would have taken nice used parts If I could find them. I just got a deal on a box of 10 derailleurs and the Mountech just happened to be NOS. I probably won't get so lucky on the shifters and other small parts.



girlonbike said:


> So funny that you're going to put together a bike that doesn't handle well or climb well for your wife. Is this your method of keeping her away from your hobby?


No, that's my way of telling her I'm not spending the money on me but her. So far it isn't working.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> I didn't mean it to be rude but CS2 is a regular so I thought it was funny.


So did I, think it's funny that is.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Slicks on a mountain bike = downgrade.


Maybe but there are those of us that actually like to ride their VRC bikes on the road and trails.

Not a great picture but this is my main bike. It's a much better road bike than my old Rockhopper with Specialized Nimbus tires. But I still have more fun riding the Rockhopper.










I know that crank wasn't stock on a Hardrock. Is it a triple converted to a compact? How about posting some of the details.


----------



## bobman90 (Mar 6, 2011)

1993 Hardrock Ultra changes
Crank Deore II FC-MT60
BB UN73 122.5mm
Chainring Salsa 34 Vuelta 46 removed Biopace small chainring
Rear Derailer Deore LX RD-M550
Front Derailer Deore II FD-M62
Brake Levers Deore II BL-MT63
Cantilever Deore DX
Shifters Deore II thumbshifters
Specialized aluminum bar and stem
Profile bar ends
Selle Italia Turbo seat
On bike:
STX hubs and Araya TM-18 rims 
WTB Slickasauras
Not on Bike:
Hubs Deore II FH-MT62 HB-MT60
Rims Araya RM-20
Richey Megabite tires


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

bobman90 said:


> 1993 Hardrock Ultra changes
> Crank Deore II FC-MT60
> BB UN73
> Chainring Salsa 34 Vuelta 46
> ...


I've got the majority of those parts in my parts box right now. Including a 90's vintage Hardrock. Now you've got me thinking.


----------



## bobman90 (Mar 6, 2011)

CS2,
I don't have enough posts to send a PM to you.
I edited my second post for your answer.
Bob


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

My 2 resurrected FSRs 94 and 95. I've posted them before but this seems like a good place for another run.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*1988 Stumpjumper*

A pink and green (magenta and teal) 1988 stumpjumper


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's my '83. Its a good neighborhood cruiser.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

NDAAND said:


> A pink and green (magenta and teal) 1988 stumpjumper


Nice bike, now I know why Specialized put the lightning bolt graphic on the decals. It covers up the 2 tone paint.

Are you sure it's an 88? I thought all 86 - 88's had a U-Brake.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

dstruct said:


> Here's my '83. Its a good neighborhood cruiser.


Can you get me a picture without the glare? I need a new background picture. Seriously, that is a nice bike.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*You're right*

Not my bike originally, in fact just picked up off craigslist. Looking at the specialized list: http://mombat.org/Specialized_Specs.htm I failed to see that magenta & green was offered for 2 years. This bike must be from 1989 when they had canti brakes. Thanks for pointing that out, N


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

NDAAND said:


> Not my bike originally, in fact just picked up off craigslist. Looking at the specialized list: http://mombat.org/Specialized_Specs.htm I failed to see that magenta & green was offered for 2 years. This bike must be from 1989 when they had canti brakes. Thanks for pointing that out, N


I remember passing on an 88 left over for a new 89 when I bought my Rockhopper Comp. I paid a little more because I didn't want the U-Brake.


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is my current build. 1990 rockhopper with fresh powdercoat


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

*'90 Stumpy*

thread deleted from VRC but can be seen here: 1990 Stumpjumper | Retrobike


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

klasse said:


> thread deleted from VRC but can be seen here: 1990 Stumpjumper | Retrobike


Saw the thread, why was it deleted? I had a '90 for about a year before I gave it away to charity. Wished I hadn't. Took it to Utah for a few days to ride their for Halloween in 2002 after I broke my leg.

These rode nice, for sure!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

unicrown junkie said:


> Saw the thread, why was it deleted?


Making a post with a bike and getting people stoked on it...then and low and behold...its for sale! Doesn't fly here.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Making a post with a bike and getting people stoked on it...then and low and behold...its for sale! Doesn't fly here.


 Thank you, Rumpfy for the clarification. Totally understandable, btw,.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Making a post with a bike and getting people stoked on it...then and low and behold...its for sale! Doesn't fly here.


It was not advertised for sale here - but anyway it's no big deal. I'm not trying to get anyone stoked on anything, that's your thinking rather than my intention. good day


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

It's only a bike boys, No Big Deal! sheez


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> It was not advertised for sale here - but anyway it's no big deal. I'm not trying to get anyone stoked on anything, that's your thinking rather than my intention. good day


No, if you'd come right out and said it was for sale, it would have been pulled faster than it did (unless you bought a classified ad). We call it fishing....where you feign pride in your bike, but really its just for sale. 
Not that it matters now, auction is over. You did get a decent number for it though. Not too far off from original retail.

At any rate, just explaining to UJ why your posts were pulled. I know its just bikes and just a bike forum...but somethings are just kinda discouraged. Nothing personal against you I don't think.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> No, if you'd come right out and said it was for sale, it would have been pulled faster than it did (unless you bought a classified ad). We call it fishing....where you feign pride in your bike, but really its just for sale.
> Not that it matters now, auction is over. You did get a decent number for it though. Not too far off from original retail.
> 
> At any rate, just explaining to UJ why your posts were pulled. I know its just bikes and just a bike forum...but somethings are just kinda discouraged. Nothing personal against you I don't think.


No feigning or fronting and you can call it what you want - it's your own perception. Interesting that you can't appreciate a bike for what it is w/out regard to $$$$

The dollars and cents are so insignificant.

Anyway, the bike is posted on Retrobike if anyone wants to peek at it. Later


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Nothing personal against you I don't think.


Given your disparaging remark on reteobike regarding the posting of the Stumpy it would appear to this causal observer to be personal............


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Fred Smedley said:


> Given your disparaging remark on reteobike regarding the posting of the Stumpy it would appear to this causal observer to be personal............


link please.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> No feigning or fronting and you can call it what you want - it's your own perception. Interesting that you can't appreciate a bike for what it is w/out regard to $$$$
> 
> The dollars and cents are so insignificant.


Might just be me, but I have a harder time appreciating a bike that gets posted at the same time its being sold. Its not a money thing.



Fred Smedley said:


> Given your disparaging remark on reteobike regarding the posting of the Stumpy it would appear to this causal observer to be personal............


I'd hardly call that disparaging. Everyone is giving props to the guy over a bike that isn't even his anymore. I just find that kinda weird and figured other posters should know. 
When he first posted it here, I was excited to see the bike and gave it the thumbs up.
Still a cool bike, hope the next owner enjoys it.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Might just be me, but I have a harder time appreciating a bike that gets posted at the same time its being sold. Its not a money thing.
> 
> I'd hardly call that disparaging. Everyone is giving props to the guy over a bike that isn't even his anymore. I just find that kinda weird and figured other posters should know.
> When he first posted it here, I was excited to see the bike and gave it the thumbs up.
> Still a cool bike, hope the next owner enjoys it.


Why do you have a hard time appreciating a bicycle that's being sold? Weird.

Nobody is giving props to me, everybody (except for you) is talking about the bicycle and giving props to the bicycle. Your statement that I 'don't even own the bike anymore" was false at the time you wrote it because the bike had not been paid for yet. It's also irrelevant because nobody cares who owns it - they're just checking out the bike.

There's no conspiracy or hidden motives and nobody got hurt.

You are tripping on air, period.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

unicrown junkie said:


> Saw the thread, why was it deleted? I had a '90 for about a year before I gave it away to charity. Wished I hadn't. Took it to Utah for a few days to ride their for Halloween in 2002 after I broke my leg.
> 
> These rode nice, for sure!


No idea why they deleted it, apparently they believed I was plotting a bike conspiracy

Here is the thread: 1990 Stumpjumper | Retrobike


----------



## ff2000 (Sep 9, 2007)

*'88 Specialized*

This is gonna get bumped to the singlespeed forum...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ff2000 said:


> This is gonna get bumped to the singlespeed forum...


not really. looks good to me. I like the paint.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My '95 A1 and '97 RComp FS Rockhoppers


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*'86 Stumpie Sport*

Here's another pic I found today of my '86 Stumpie Sport. Location just south of Whistler last summer. Trialsin' onto and off the entrances to the bridge was a blast, U-brake kicked butt and held solid.


----------



## CohibaDream (Jan 26, 2012)

This is Specialized Hardrock. I'm pretty sure it's a 95 but is this right? I bought this in 2009 and have been riding it all the time since. last year i bought a new full suspension bike for the trails though, so the hardrock stays on pavement now. I ride it at least 3-4 times a week and about 16miles per ride. Love this thing.

The cranks were recalled back in 97' and they recently failed on me...i called shimano and they sent out a bunch of new parts (whole new drivetrain, minus rear deralier and cassette) and paid for the labor at my LBS. All i ended up doing was replacing the rear cassette b/c the new chain was slipping. This thing runs better than ever! :thumbsup:

The one thing that i would like to do is add wider bars...any sugestions on this? I know i need to stick with a 25.4mm bar so to use the stock bar clamp.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

*My 2 S works*

My 1982 Stumpjumper Sport (#M2G29393) which was made in 1982 according to the serial #, but is it a 1983 model? Also, ordered Stumpjumper decals from Velocals last week, I have not seen them or heard from them although I emailed them, is this common for them...has anyone had experience with them.

My repainted(unfortunately) 1988 Stumpjumper


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

'95 StumpJumper FS


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Stumpjumpy said:


> '95 StumpJumper FS


:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

1993 Rockhopper Expert. Suntour is growing on me.


----------



## firstsx (May 3, 2012)

Just picked up what i believe is a HardRock Cruz 1990? 
It rides true but the rear cassette and crank are a bit rusted, still shifts fairly well...

Frame: 20" 
Wheel size: 26"
Hubs: front & rear Joytec QuickRelease
Rear derailleur: Suntour XC

Thought i could fix it up a bit, but apparently suntour doesn't make replacement parts anymore...

since its my first bike in a while I don't want to spend a whole lot fixing up, but is there anything i can do?

Thanks!


----------



## axehandle44 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have 2 Stumpy's trying to figure out the path to go with them...

1990 Stumpy Comp - all original, next to new
1995 Stumpy M2 Fully Rigid - running as a single speed right now, traded the drivetrain for ski stuff.

I'd like to upgraded the M2 to a trail bike for riding with my 7yr old.

Any suggestions on what upgrades and with what priority?


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

axehandle44 said:


> I'd like to upgraded the M2 to a trail bike for riding with my 7yr old.
> 
> Any suggestions on what upgrades and with what priority?


I took my '95 M2 out on the trail the other day and was pleasantly surprised at just how competent it still is. The bikes are light and stiff and the geo is quick. Still lots of fun!:thumbsup:

Compared to a modern bike, though, the frame is way too stiff/jarring with zero shock/vibration absorption - beats you up pretty quickly. Also the cockpit is too stretched-out w/ low narrow bars. Puts a lot of weight on your hands/wrists and over the front end of the bike - great for climbing/sprinting, bad for fast descents and repeatedly popping over obstacles.

First, I would replace anything that looks like it might fail and leave you stranded in the woods. Basically anything rubber/plastic . . .
My OE X-Ray shifters were recently replaced because the plastic housings were all cracked to hell (as they are all prone to do) and shifts were getting murky. Of course, fresh tires/tubes are a must. My bike's brake pads are dried-out/old/hard/noisy and need to be replaced/upgraded.

I recently went with a gel saddle, OSI silicone grips and a carbon riser bar for some comfort/relief and more upright riding position. Although I hate the look of riser bars, much better control and comfort. A carbon seatpost would be a nice comfort addition - that will be my next mod.

In terms of performance, some direct-pull canti "V" brakes and a decent 60-70mm suspension fork (if you can find one) help a whole helluva lot.


----------



## vikingshelmut (May 12, 2012)

I have a mid 90's Stumpjumper that I haven't rode for a long while. Browsing this thread made me reminisce about how much fun I had on that bike. I joined this forum recently to get feedback on buying a new bike, but I think now I'm going to try and rebuild it. Now I just have to source some old parts (7 speed cassette, shifters, etc).


----------



## Bone Machine (Mar 16, 2010)

'90 Stumpjumper


----------



## vladas (Feb 3, 2012)

2003 Stumpjumer FSR

Before









After


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice job, Vintage.......not so much.


----------



## oorrab (May 27, 2012)

Matt H. said:


> Here's an '86 Rockhopper I picked up last year:
> 
> And I couldn't resist picking up this Hardrock for a quick flip. It may not have been particularly vintage or collectible, but there could be no mistaking its "Big Red S" heritage. The guy who bought it couldn't have been happier.


Sweet sweet Rockhopper


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Bone Machine said:


> '90 Stumpjumper


nice.


----------



## oorrab (May 27, 2012)

colker1 said:


> nice.


Beautiful. Are they Koolstop pads? I'm looking for some decent canti-pads but haven't found koolstops in Australia (could get from US ebay, but shipping is about the same as the pads)


----------



## Bone Machine (Mar 16, 2010)

oorrab said:


> Beautiful. Are they Koolstop pads? I'm looking for some decent canti-pads but haven't found koolstops in Australia (could get from US ebay, but shipping is about the same as the pads)


Thanks. Yes, they are Koolstop Eagles. They're a bit expensive here - $12 CAN per pair - but I think well worth it.


----------



## TGK50 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thought I'd drop in some pics of my 1987 Stumpjumper Comp with lugged frame. Now set up for urban riding. Save for the seat, grips, pedals and tires, all original. Got this new in '87 after my '86 Stumpjumper was stolen in a home burglary.

TK


----------



## oorrab (May 27, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## oorrab (May 27, 2012)

*'90 Rockhopper*

Owned from new and modified over the years - frame, fork and seatpost original most other bits from the '90s.










More details of the rebuild here (down the page);
http://http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/specialized-rock-hopper-654630-5.html


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

That's a nice '87


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Archangel said:


> 1991 Epic Ultimate with SunTour XC Pro


Never had one before but always lusted after one with naked Ti lugs.

My next quest :madman:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Mendon has one...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Mendon has one...


Hmmm ...

I guess the question is now - how much can I get for my kidneys and is it enough to buy it that frame ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> I guess the question is now - how much can I get for my kidneys and is it enough to buy it that frame ...


Don't look at Mendon's bike unless you are ready to buy it.. you will suffer.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Don't look at Mendon's bike unless you are ready to buy it.. you will suffer.


I've been with my wife for 31 years. She knows "suffer". 
I'll have her do the deal ...


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful, TGK50! I can't find a link to a 1986 catalog, but your '87 looks so similar to my '86 Stumpy Sport. I wonder what changes were made between the respective models. I used to have both an '88 and a '89 Stumpy Comp. Loved them both LOTS,* Internal14* bought the '89 off of me in 1991, and the '88 I had stolen.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

84 Stumpjumper Sport


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice! I had one for about five, maybe six months. Was way to big for me, but a friend gave it away so I took it. I'm only just under six feet tall; riding down road 78a near Rumsey, California once I could barely get the bike to lean over since I was so small. Took every effort to get it to turn w/o flying off the road due to high center of gravity.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

89 RockHopper Comp


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

At least they're consistent!


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

here is what i have been told is an old specialized. s/n is GP 865951
note the Ubrake on the chainstays......

some friends and i had just got into mountainbiking about 1996 or so

i had[still have] a Raleigh MT-300

my buddy bought a sweet stumpjumper and we were riding every chance we got, however his girlfriend[soon to be wife] did not share his enthusiasm for the sport.
he was a specialized nut though, and when a neighborhood kid rolled this beat up frame into his garage with a bent fork and running as singlespeed, he traded him out of it.

a while later, he had aquired a takeoff fork from a giant somebody put a shock on, and painted it and the frame this charcoal black, but let it hang in his garage and never did anything with it, letting get beat up again .

fast forward to about 6 months later, he had got ahold of a 4 wheeler and wanted 4 tires for it but the now wifey wouldnt let him buy anything. So, for the price of 4 tires for an atv, i got a PARK PRS-5 stand and the frame & fork, plus XT front & rear deraileurs and bottom bracket, a stx crankset and some shimano M525 clipless pedals.

i waited till i found a decent [for me] wheelset with LX hubs and 8 speed compatible, and swapped all the 7 speed stuff from my Raleigh to this frame, used my stx rapidfires and stx rear deraileur [the front XT was a bottom pull, so i had to keep it with this frame]
the bottom bracket ended up wrong, so the lbs traded me a set of modern[at the time] cantis and a correct BB some other stuff for the high end BB that didnt fit.

put the sprung seat on so my dad would ride it, he did for a bit but didnt keep it up.

put the XT rear on my Raleigh along with XT rapidfires and the 8 speed wheelset and never looked back.......

this thread got me thinkin so i pulled it out of the corner and snapped a dirty pic.
i have the original sugino VP2 crankset, and the original cantis off the specialized fork, but the oem fork is long gone

hope i didnt post in the wrong section.......

doug hunt


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

stingray230sx said:


> here is what i have been told is an old specialized. s/n is GP 865951
> note the Ubrake on the chainstays......
> 
> some friends and i had just got into mountainbiking about 1996 or so
> ...


No, don't think you posted in the wrong section if it's actually a Special Ed. I'm pretty sure this is a '87 or '88 Hardrock. Said it had Sugino cranks, well I'd love to see the front canti's, that might confirm it.

Good bikes, obviously!


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

unicrown junkie said:


> No, don't think you posted in the wrong section if it's actually a Special Ed. I'm pretty sure this is a '87 or '88 Hardrock. Said it had Sugino cranks, well I'd love to see the front canti's, that might confirm it.
> 
> Good bikes, obviously!


here is a pic of the original parts from the old box of spares, looks like i am missing one race for the bottom bracket, headset is all there, original stem [i think] and the crankset and the cantis[diacomp], oh and the broken rear deraileur[deore LX, snapped off at the mounting bolt]

i thought the u brake on the chainstays meant it was older???

edit: looks like headset "is" missing a couple of pieces

doug hunt


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

The only parts that look original there are the stem and the cranks. The canti's look to be off of maybe a Trek 510 or 520 touring bike from '85-'86, the Deore LX didn't come out until 1989/90, so it's not original either.

Yes, bikes before 87 had U-brakes, but in Specialized land they were lugged frames. Yours is TIG welded, making it an '87 or '88. By '89 they had gone back to all canti's.

I'm thinking more and more this is a Hardrock. Any idea what the original paint is? That would be the final say most likely.



stingray230sx said:


> here is a pic of the original parts from the old box of spares, looks like i am missing one race for the bottom bracket, headset is all there, original stem [i think] and the crankset and the cantis[diacomp], oh and the broken rear deraileur[deore LX, snapped off at the mounting bolt]
> 
> i thought the u brake on the chainstays meant it was older???
> 
> ...


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

unicrown junkie said:


> I'm thinking more and more this is a Hardrock. Any idea what the original paint is? That would be the final say most likely.


The original color was red

Doug


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

unicrown junkie said:


> I'm thinking more and more this is a Hardrock. Any idea what the original paint is? That would be the final say most likely.


I didn't realize that the Hardrock went back that far. There were U-brake Rockhoppers with TIG welded frames.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the "sleuthing" going on here.

*Very cool!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

Thought I'd take the old girl ( '82 stumpy) for a ride to the post office this morning......rode about 100 yards and lost tension in the rear derailleur. Walked back to my garage, torn down the offending derailleur, and found the tab on the return/coil spring gone. Geez.....can't we make something last more than 30 yrs.....


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Definitely a Hardrock. Here's a link to a '88. 1988 Specialized Hardrock SS | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Sure was a good, decent off-road bike for cheap. I just picked up a Kona today in fact. Here it is:



stingray230sx said:


> The original color was red
> 
> Doug


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Absolutely, as you said the RH came U-brake equipped starting in '87 and '88, then back to the seatstays in 1989. Hardrock came out in 1987. So did the StreetStomper.

Only reason I am 100 percent convinced are the Sugino cranks and U-brake. Those were on the Hardrock, never on the RH.



CS2 said:


> I didn't realize that the Hardrock went back that far. There were U-brake Rockhoppers with TIG welded frames.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

unicrown junkie said:


> Absolutely, as you said the RH came U-brake equipped starting in '87 and '88, then back to the seatstays in 1989. Hardrock came out in 1987. So did the StreetStomper.
> 
> Only reason I am 100 percent convinced are the Sugino cranks and U-brake. Those were on the Hardrock, never on the RH.


Thanks for the info. I bought my first real MTB in 1989 and still have it today. It was a RH Comp. I know everything I saw in the show room had cantilevers on both ends. It's nice to see so many old warriors still out there.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Lucky bum, you still have it!!!:thumbsup: I got my first Special Ed StreetStomper in March '87, broke the dropouts by August. Returned from Oregon next spring to get the blue version, and had broken it by September '88. Specialized was great, they sold me a '88 RH Comp at half-price. I broke that in late May or early June 1989, and once again Specialized sold me a Stumpjumper Comp (all white version) for half-price again. On top of that I had just purchased a Stumpy Team. Sold the Comp to *Internal14* in I think '91.

Was your RH Comp the blue/white version or all black with purple luminescence? I loved building those at the shop in '89.

I prefer the look of U-brakes vs. canti's, but everyone knows what a pain in the butt they can be sometimes.



CS2 said:


> Thanks for the info. I bought my first real MTB in 1989 and still have it today. It was a RH Comp. I know everything I saw in the show room had cantilevers on both ends. It's nice to see so many old warriors still out there.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

CS2 said:


> . It's nice to see so many old warriors still out there.


Thanks, its really a sweet bike,
If i have a date that wants to "do something different"
i just dust it off and lube the chain and we go for a ride,
its small enough for the "date" to ride easily and it rides really nice
Everything i have is that shimano compact stuff and i can wrench 
on it so they stay in good tune pretty much without a hassle

Doug Hunt


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Took my '94 M2 S-works out for a spin. All smiles now that I've replaced the stock Specialized Carbon FSX forks with RockShox Mag Ti. Couldn't get them to work correctly


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

Have you tried the long travel kit for the mag 21s?:thumbsup:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Have you tried the long travel kit for the mag 21s?:thumbsup:


The RockShox Ti's work great as is. My FSX forks were sticking and generally being a PITA


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kb11 said:


> The RockShox Ti's work great as is. My FSX forks were sticking and generally being a PITA


I want to score one of those.. i know i am not thinking straight but i will take off my rigid fork off my wicked and stick a mag21 there.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

colker1 said:


> I want to score one of those.. i know i am not thinking straight but i will take off my rigid fork off my wicked and stick a mag21 there.


Blasphemy!


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

*1987 Stumpjumper Comp*

here's mine with a custom biplane fork with drop bars


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

senor_mikey said:


> here's mine with a custom biplane fork with drop bars


Very nice, I'm blown away by all the early bikes still out there.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

*Geometry was changed in '87*



unicrown junkie said:


> Absolutely beautiful, TGK50! I can't find a link to a 1986 catalog, but your '87 looks so similar to my '86 Stumpy Sport. I wonder what changes were made between the respective models. I used to have both an '88 and a '89 Stumpy Comp. Loved them both LOTS,* Internal14* bought the '89 off of me in 1991, and the '88 I had stolen.


My '87 Comp has 70/73 angles and 430mm stays. I believe the 83-86 had slacker angles and longer chainstays. I was also happy to see the vertical dropouts too. I had an '89 that had similar geometry but with short horizontal dropouts.

mike


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

*The one I stuck with...*

Oooh, I can post photos now!!

First of the S-Works breed, and the grandfather of all things FSR...










I built this up a couple of years ago from a frame I acquired from a guy as payment for a bike tune up, and parts from my hardtail. I owned the Stumpjumper version of this bike, and got so used to riding it that I had to have another one.

Judy SL 100mm
Full XTR except for the crank set and wheels
Chris King hubs 32° on Bontrager Mustang Rims ASYM R

Thanks for looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## TGK50 (Apr 19, 2009)

QUOTE [Absolutely beautiful, TGK50! I can't find a link to a 1986 catalog, but your '87 looks so similar to my '86 Stumpy Sport. I wonder what changes were made between the respective models. I used to have both an '88 and a '89 Stumpy Comp. Loved them both LOTS,* Internal14* bought the '89 off of me in 1991, and the '88 I had stolen.]

I have the copies of the original '86 and '87 Catalogs as I was a buyer in bike shop in those days. The Stumpjumper Comp was introduced in '87. In '86 it jumped from the Stumpjumper to the Team Stumpjumper. The '87 Comp had 70 degree head tube & 73 degree seat tube. Head tube on the '86 Stumpjumper and SJ Sport was also 70. However, in '86 the seat tube was at 72 degrees.

My wife still has her '86 Rockhopper.


----------



## vikingshelmut (May 12, 2012)

I finished rebuilding my 1994 M2, here is a picture. I still love this bike!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's a little Stumpthin'


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Not sure if it qualifies as vintage: 1999 Stumpjumper FRS XC Comp. Original except cranks/bb, pedals (although same era), bars and stem.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Can someone tell me what these cranks are?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

TNT


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmmm ... 

I'd have a much easier time getting some trinitrotoluene than finding a set of those :skep:

OK, the hunt is on ...

Thanks for the direction :thumbsup:

BTW: Nice bike -


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

senor_mikey said:


> My '87 Comp has 70/73 angles and 430mm stays. I believe the 83-86 had slacker angles and longer chainstays. I was also happy to see the vertical dropouts too. I had an '89 that had similar geometry but with short horizontal dropouts.
> 
> mike


When they dumped the biplane fork for the lugged one in 85 they changed the geometry. It looks like the 87 - 89 welded frames were different from the 85 - 86 if you look close. 90 - 93 were then again different also. It really is hard to keep up with all the changes.


----------



## nospamonline (Sep 20, 2012)

1993 Stumpjumper M2


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My contribution to the Specialized God's.

It has a very nice purple to blue fade with neon lettering. I'll get a better shot in the sunlight in a few days.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

CCMDoc said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> I'd have a much easier time getting some trinitrotoluene than finding a set of those :skep:
> 
> ...


Guess I should try for some TNT next ...


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

My 1998 M2 15.5 inch frame Stumpjumper,absolutely love this bike,I ride it against the whole crew of the local heroes with there new fangled modern bikes and still kick there asses on the local single track trails, superb handling and the best climber I have ever climbed on !! Stiffest frame ever !!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

hardtack said:


> My 1998 M2 15.5 inch frame Stumpjumper,absolutely love this bike,I ride it against the whole crew of the local heroes with there new fangled modern bikes and still kick there asses on the local single track trails, superb handling and the best climber I have ever climbed on !! Stiffest frame ever !!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Pick up your socks man!


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey at least there clean!! Besides if your such a specialized fan what the hell,are you looking at sock for ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

This is my 1986; 1X8. Picked up the frame for $30 and built it with some parts I had laying around + a couple of necessary purchases. There's nothing original on it, but the frame rides absolutely like a dream. Better yet, I'm beating some of my old PR's on it, both up and downhill (faster than my On One Inbred 29'er).

There is something about this bike that feels very right. It just clicks. The fit, the ergos... everything fits like a glove for me. Coming from a BMX background, the ride reminds me of how my old General Osborn Pro felt - like it was built for me.

I need to upgrade the seat to what I normally ride with (WTB) and I'm going 1X9. 1X8 is okay, but I don't like the jump from 26T to 34T in my gearing. Anyhow, I ride this nearly every day at my local trails while all my modern bikes just hang. It's interesting how this bike just gets around people on much more modern bikes.

I've kinda been searching for a modern, steel, budget friendly 26" XC style rigid frame set with horizontal dropouts and cantilever bosses - you really can't find these days. Then it dawned on me that these vintage frames were EXACTLY what I was looking for!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a more detailed pic.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

New kicks for the Rockhopper. They don't match, but they work.

Still trying to figure out the year.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Still lots of work to do. Need a black Zoom bar, a proper seatpost, build a front wheel with the Hugi hub on hand, etc.

Deepest and most sincere appreciation to a certain MTBR member (who will remain nameless until he says otherwise) for providing the perforated gray Prolong saddle and real, genuine, from his own garage set of Ned Overend Zoom bar ends.

Here it is so far. Still a few pieces to acquire and afix but ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Dion said:


> This is my 1986; 1X8. Picked up the frame for $30 and built it with some parts I had laying around + a couple of necessary purchases. There's nothing original on it, but the frame rides absolutely like a dream. Better yet, I'm beating some of my old PR's on it, both up and downhill (faster than my On One Inbred 29'er).
> 
> There is something about this bike that feels very right. It just clicks. The fit, the ergos... everything fits like a glove for me. Coming from a BMX background, the ride reminds me of how my old General Osborn Pro felt - like it was built for me.
> 
> ...


simple, unpretentious and close to the heart. I was going to say "post it on the 29er forum" but .. i would be wrong.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Still lots of work to do. Need a black Zoom bar, a proper seatpost, build a front wheel with the Hugi hub on hand, etc.
> 
> Deepest and most sincere appreciation to a certain MTBR member (who will remain nameless until he says otherwise) for providing the perforated gray Prolong saddle and real, genuine, from his own garage set of Ned Overend Zoom bar ends.
> 
> Here it is so far. Still a few pieces to acquire and afix but ...


Sweet Jesus,

......

PS:Ned rode an 18in..


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

colker1 said:


> simple, unpretentious and close to the heart. I was going to say "post it on the 29er forum" but .. i would be wrong.


It's amazing the compliments I get on this bike, especially from those on carbon fiber and hydroformed aluminum with long travel suspension. At first it's, like, WTF? then, it's like, "Oh, I get it..."

Just ordered the 9 speed parts I needed to do the full conversion. Looking forward to having that extra gear I need for certain climbs.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> Still lots of work to do. Need a black Zoom bar, a proper seatpost, build a front wheel with the Hugi hub on hand, etc.
> 
> Deepest and most sincere appreciation to a certain MTBR member (who will remain nameless until he says otherwise) for providing the perforated gray Prolong saddle and real, genuine, from his own garage set of Ned Overend Zoom bar ends.
> 
> Here it is so far. Still a few pieces to acquire and afix but ...


That is one sweeeeeeeeeet looking Specialized  
Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is my 1990 Stumpjumper Comp, just finished a 10 day strip, clean and refurbishing


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> New kicks for the Rockhopper. They don't match, but they work.
> 
> Still trying to figure out the year.


It's is a 1992. I have the same color scheme bike. My buddy bought it new and later gave to me a several years ago.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you super stein!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> No, if you'd come right out and said it was for sale, it would have been pulled faster than it did (unless you bought a classified ad). We call it fishing....where you feign pride in your bike, but really its just for sale.
> Not that it matters now, auction is over. You did get a decent number for it though. Not too far off from original retail.
> 
> At any rate, just explaining to UJ why your posts were pulled. I know its just bikes and just a bike forum...but somethings are just kinda discouraged. Nothing personal against you I don't think.





Rumpfy said:


> Making a post with a bike and getting people stoked on it...then and low and behold...its for sale! Doesn't fly here.





Rumpfy said:


> Might just be me, but I have a harder time appreciating a bike that gets posted at the same time its being sold. Its not a money thing.
> 
> I'd hardly call that disparaging. Everyone is giving props to the guy over a bike that isn't even his anymore. I just find that kinda weird and figured other posters should know.
> When he first posted it here, I was excited to see the bike and gave it the thumbs up.
> Still a cool bike, hope the next owner enjoys it.


what a *drama queen*


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

lol!

personally, I think its awesome that you dug this up just to get your butt hurt on


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

hollister said:


> lol!
> 
> personally, I think its awesome that you dug this up just to get your butt hurt on


got any pics of a Specialized bike?

amused by your nearly 10,000 posts of pure nonsense.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> what a *drama queen*





klasse said:


> got any pics of a Specialized bike?
> 
> amused by your nearly 10,000 posts of pure nonsense.....


Your posts are nonsense, you're losin' man. :crazy:


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Your posts are nonsense, you're losin' man.


you can have it,dude. I'm too busy livin' life.

out riding my Rockhopper today while Rumpy & Hollister were playing with each other online


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Seriously. Knock it off or some timeouts will be meted out. What a bunch of babies. :madmax:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> riding my Rockhopper today while Rumpy & Hollister were playing with each other online


We play with each other in person too. No, wait...that didn't come out right. :|

Nice trail pic Klasse!


----------



## doctor-bond (Sep 8, 2008)

*Team*

I like this old thread: like the Specialized range - it's a real mixed bag.

Here's another mash up. 1988 Team that I've had for years - and have been messing with for years.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh man! I am soooo envious of that '88 you have. Nice work in converting the paint, btw. The only thing I don't like is the SS set-up, but to each their own.

In one respect wish you had it stock still, so I could bring my '89 Team and get photos of both together...


----------



## gocard (Oct 11, 2012)

*1995 Hardrock Sport, anyone?*

Newcomer to mtbr. There are some great, well cherished classic bikes on here! I had no idea there was such a big group of people with the older Specialized and am happy to find this thread.

I have a 1995 (I think) Hardrock Sport that I am debating about fixing up. I'd love to find out more about it...does anyone have one or know anything about it? I looked it up and found that it is a steel frame. Is that true? The later ones are all alloy.

Is it worth fixing up? I had some pretty good times riding it back in the day. I can't post pictures yet, but it looks similar to a lot of bikes here, just dark blue. Thanks


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

gocard said:


> Newcomer to mtbr. There are some great, well cherished classic bikes on here! I had no idea there was such a big group of people with the older Specialized and am happy to find this thread.
> 
> I have a 1995 (I think) Hardrock Sport that I am debating about fixing up. I'd love to find out more about it...does anyone have one or know anything about it? I looked it up and found that it is a steel frame. Is that true? The later ones are all alloy.
> 
> Is it worth fixing up? I had some pretty good times riding it back in the day. I can't post pictures yet, but it looks similar to a lot of bikes here, just dark blue. Thanks


Welcome! For the time being, take a peak through these catalogs and find your bike: Catalogues | Retrobike

Also a great thread on Retrobike (with considerably less drama than here): Show us your Specialized | Retrobike


----------



## gocard (Oct 11, 2012)

klasse said:


> Welcome! For the time being, take a peak through these catalogs and find your bike:
> 
> Also a great thread on Retrobike (with considerably less drama than here):


Nice, thanks! It's strange, the Hardrock Sport in dark blue (non GX) doesn't seem to exist in the 1995 catalogue, or any other year but the design seems to fit that year the best. Seeing this thread inspires me to give it a nice little facelift!

Spec-wise, I found the closest match in the 1995 Specialized section on Bikepedia (not enough posts to add a link) but it would be cool to see other info about it.


----------



## bikybiky (Apr 9, 2006)

Any one know´s where I can find the Stumpjumper decal for a stupy from 1996


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Not me, but this guy has been touring on a 1994 Specialized S-Works M4 complete with Future Shox FSR and full M900 XTR.

He appears to be well aware of what he's riding: BicycleHobo.com « The Art of Bicycle Touring and Mobile Web Publishing


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't get it. Why wouldn't he be aware?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> I don't get it. Why wouldn't he be aware?


Just humor him.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

CS2 said:


> Just humor him.


Did I do something wrong?

I meant that it wasn't like he unwittingly bought it at a garage sale thinking it was just an old mountain bike or something like that, which certainly could happen.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

robinmiller said:


> Did I do something wrong?
> 
> I meant that it wasn't like he unwittingly bought it at a garage sale thinking it was just an old mountain bike or something like that, which certainly could happen.


No, of course you didn't do anything wrong but it is an old mountain bike. I wasn't seeing anything else?


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

CS2 said:


> Just humor him.





girlonbike said:


> No, of course you didn't do anything wrong but it is an old mountain bike. I wasn't seeing anything else?


Ah, OK. I had thought that S-Works bikes from this era were somewhat collectible.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh! I think it's a great bike an very collectible. I only thought you noticed something unusual about it.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Oh! I think it's a great bike an very collectible. I only thought you noticed something unusual about it.


Nope, not really beyond the unusual usage as a touring bike.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

What drivetrain was Overend using on his Epic in 1991?

Still on XC Pro or had he switched over to XT II by then?

Thanks


----------



## bicyclehobo (Oct 10, 2012)

*I am self aware*

Hey...I am aware. First off thanks for posting a pic of my bike.:thumbsup:

I am currently rebuilding it and am in the process of photographing all the titanium goodies that specialized put on this thing. The bottom bracket is a real thing of beauty. I don't know if I like having it sit on my coffee table more than having it installed.

I used to slobber over this bike when i was in my 20's looking at all the bicycle magazines. Sub 20lbs. hardtail from 1994. I will loop back with some better photos. I have the frame up there now with some nice close ups of those toothpastey looking welds. I am unable to post links at this time so I will need to follow up.

I'm using this as a touring bike. many people might think that to be ridiculous.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

This arrived last night 

The build will be XC Pro - which were always my favorite components probably because I thought they were lighter than XT. :thumbsup:

Plus I had to be different than everyone else.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Is this the cr-mo version?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Is this the cr-mo version?


Yes, this one has cromoly lugs.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

bicyclehobo said:


> Hey...I am aware. First off thanks for posting a pic of my bike.:thumbsup:
> 
> I am currently rebuilding it and am in the process of photographing all the titanium goodies that specialized put on this thing. The bottom bracket is a real thing of beauty. I don't know if I like having it sit on my coffee table more than having it installed.
> 
> ...


Read your blog - cool stuff :thumbsup: (even if I don't condone the trespassing part :nono: ).

I have that exact frame - love the color.


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

the tires just keep looking skinnier


----------



## bicyclehobo (Oct 10, 2012)

*I need to replace my headset*

I have the original "aheadset". Can anyone make a suggestion? Is there any 'fit' issues I should be aware of?


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

Just bought this. I'm a newbie with Stumpjumpers and have had trouble determining the year. The bullmoose bars, biplane fork and over BB cable guides don't seem to go with the vertical dropouts. I've never seen this paint job either. Came with a 26.8 XC Pro post.


----------



## cyb (Nov 21, 2009)

CCMDoc said:


> Still lots of work to do. Need a black Zoom bar, a proper seatpost, build a front wheel with the Hugi hub on hand, etc.
> 
> Deepest and most sincere appreciation to a certain MTBR member (who will remain nameless until he says otherwise) for providing the perforated gray Prolong saddle and real, genuine, from his own garage set of Ned Overend Zoom bar ends.
> 
> Here it is so far. Still a few pieces to acquire and afix but ...


Gosh, really stunning bike 
ever wanted one of these

cyb


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Loey said:


> Just bought this. I'm a newbie with Stumpjumpers and have had trouble determining the year. The bullmoose bars, biplane fork and over BB cable guides don't seem to go with the vertical dropouts. I've never seen this paint job either. Came with a 26.8 XC Pro post.


http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1982-specialized-stumpjumper-208455.html Looks like this one excluding the paint.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

cyb said:


> Gosh, really stunning bike
> ever wanted one of these
> 
> cyb


Thanks 

Some day I might have a smidgen of the photographic artistic skill of some of the folk here and post pictures that actually do the bikes justice.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn it gets dark early ...

Still cleaning up from the aftermath of Sandy. Have electricity as of this morning and thankfully heat- as the temperatures dipped to the low 40s today. 7 days without either was a bit much.

After dismantling the 10'x10' shed that flew over our six foot high fence from a neighbor's yard, repairing some damage and moving 40 bags of top soil I used to build a berm across the garage door to prevent flood waters from entering, I got to work finishing off the S-Works Ultimate Ned Overend Final Edition.

Very special thanks to Ameybrook for the grey Prolong S Ti saddle and for the real-deal, from the man himself Ned Overend bar ends. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I took it for quick ride in the waning light and it felt oh-so-sweet. Hugi rear hub woke up the neighbors  About the only thing that might make it even more impressive is if I build up a tension disc with on that hub. In fact, I think I'll do exactly that.

Better pictures (well, within the limits of my admittedly limited photographic skills) when I have the opportunity but here it is as completed and ridden this evening.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

drooool.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Nice old Stumpjumper!*

From last weekends ride


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's my latest, 1984 Stumpjumper SC. All original components with the exception of the tires. Frame is in great shape with a few scratches. 
That's a great 1984 Stumpjumper in the photo above mine! That was the best year for the Stumpjumpers! They went away from the biplane fork and flared chain stays on the 1985 model.


----------



## PSE (Oct 23, 2012)

my 93 Rockhopper FS, with Kinesis fork and some other bits


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Recent acquisition out for its first ride. Haven't yet changed a single component.

Interesting crown on the Rock Shox - the inner top radius of the hole for the stanchions has a ridge preventing the stanchions from sliding up in them. I have about 8 - 9 pair of RS with a host of different crowns and never saw that before.

Here it is - don't be harsh on the mish-mash of stuff on it - changes are in its future


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> Recent acquisition out for its first ride. Haven't yet changed a single component.
> 
> Interesting crown on the Rock Shox - the inner top radius of the hole for the stanchions has a ridge preventing the stanchions from sliding up in them. I have about 8 - 9 pair of RS with a host of different crowns and never saw that before.
> 
> Here it is - don't be harsh on the mish-mash of stuff on it - changes are in its future


I dig it!


----------



## shaddow44 (May 7, 2010)

My wife's M2 with carbon FSX. Got it as a frame & fork and built it up with parts on hand. Certainly not correct, but she enjoys it.

My first real MTB was a 88 Rockhopper Comp. I wish I still had that bike. I had completely respec'd the bike the only stock thing left was the frame. It rode like a dream but was a touch small. I traded it to a friend who gave it to his son and so the story goes. :madman:


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

*rockhopper*

Here is the current configuration of my rockhopper. These are so much fun to ride!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

e46junkie said:


> Here is the current configuration of my rockhopper. These are so much fun to ride!


Very nice Rockhopper. What year is it?


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks... I have been told its a 92 or 93.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

1992.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Good for you, drummerboy. You've come a long way.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you GOAB. She's heavy, and she's mine, but I love her... kinda like my wife.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

S-Works steel? Anybody have one to show off?


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

*Snow Day!*


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

What's in the photo above my post is a true vintage, classic mountain bike! Some folks here need to take note of that! The bike that launched a new sport to the masses! That's a 1982 Stumpjumper, kids. Gentlemen, please remove your hats (or helmets) when looking at that photo!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

83stumpjumper said:


> What's in the photo above my post is a true vintage, classic mountain bike! Some folks here need to take note of that! The bike that launched a new sport to the masses! That's a 1982 Stumpjumper, kids. Gentlemen, please remove your hats (or helmets) when looking at that photo!


Mr. Sinyard? Is that you? 

It's the first, overseas knock-off of the real deal. My hat's staying on.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

jeff said:


> S-Works steel? Anybody have one to show off?


I have that steel '91 Stumpjumper Team in post 258 above and a '91 Epic (steel lugs, carbon tubes) but ino S-Works steel bike.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The custom MTB's were first, no argument there. However, it was limited to a handful of riders, mostly in the Nor. Cal region. Nobody else knew about it. It was the Stumpjumper that brought the sport to the public, that's what makes the SJ the king of the VRC bikes, in my opinion. Sinyard had a vision and took a gamble and it paid off for him, and millions of mountain bikers today.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

83stumpjumper said:


> What's in the photo above my post is a true vintage, classic mountain bike! Some folks here need to take note of that! The bike that launched a new sport to the masses! That's a 1982 Stumpjumper, kids. Gentlemen, please remove your hats (or helmets) when looking at that photo!





83stumpjumper said:


> The custom MTB's were first, no argument there. However, it was limited to a handful of riders, mostly in the Nor. Cal region. Nobody else knew about it. It was the Stumpjumper that brought the sport to the public, that's what makes the SJ the king of the VRC bikes, in my opinion. Sinyard had a vision and took a gamble and it paid off for him, and millions of mountain bikers today.


If having a vision means seeing an opportunity to make money by copying somebody else's design and producing it en masse is visionary then yes, he had a vision. Mountain biking was going to get big eventually, with our without Sinyard. People were making them all over, not just norcal. Somebody with deeper pockets was eventually going to capitalize on it.

I'm more impressed that Sinyard has managed to stay on top of the industry rather than fold or get bought out by some newer, bigger company. Specialized has been known to sue the pants off people or small companies that got in their way. That kind of business practice just doesn't make me want to go out a give them my money.

Don't get me wrong, I like the old Specialized Stumpjumpers. They are great bikes that not only belong here but are integral to history of mountain biking. I just don't go to the Church of Sinyard.



Fillet-brazed said:


> Mr. Sinyard? Is that you?


hahaha.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Lets not forget that any of the companies that sell things related to biking are in it for the money. That's the point of being in business, isn't it? So Specialized shouldn't be demonized for practicing good capitalism. If it wasn't Specialized, some other company would have picked up on MTB's and been the first to mass market them. It just so happens that Specialized was the first. A year after, several bike companies were turning out their versions. Specialized wasn't a big name in the industry prior to putting the Stumpjumper out there. They were mostly known for tires, if I remember correctly. It was the Ritcheys, and Fishers that got the sport started with custom bikes, and nobody can take that away from them. I just think Specialized should be recognized as the company that opened the sport up to the masses. While I consider myself a loyal customer of Specialized, I do think that they have over extended themselves in the amout of bikes they have available now. I've owned 7 Specialized bikes over the last 28 years, and they've all been good to me. That's the only company I'd buy a bike from at this point. Are they better then the other companies bikes? No. I just like what they offer and the styling. Lets face it, when you start spending the big money for bikes, they're all about the same in the end. At that point it comes down to a few component differences and color options. To each his own. Enjoy what ever bike you ride!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> If having a vision means seeing an opportunity to make money by copying somebody else's design and producing it en masse is visionary then yes, he had a vision. Mountain biking was going to get big eventually, with our without Sinyard. People were making them all over, not just norcal. Somebody with deeper pockets was eventually going to capitalize on it.
> 
> I'm more impressed that Sinyard has managed to stay on top of the industry rather than fold or get bought out by some newer, bigger company. Specialized has been known to sue the pants off people or small companies that got in their way. That kind of business practice just doesn't make me want to go out a give them my money.
> 
> ...


Did you read the Steve Jobs bio? Their stories sound similar. I wonder if Sinyard's ego is as big as Job's?


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

It's that big ego that gets things done, no matter what you do for a living.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, cool thread. I'm a newb but I felt I need to post my ride. I've had this since 98. I think it's a 96 or 97. Bought it from a specialized sponsored rider. #62 of 100 of these. 

Well, never mind. I guess I need more posts to be able to upload pics. You all,will have to,wait. 

Diggin the thread though.


----------



## Geezer Kneivel (Dec 10, 2012)

*Custom Rockhopper*

Here are pics of a Rockhopper I built as a brother to a special Land-Rover I was involved in creating. All tubing work is done in .035 seamless hydraulic tubing, silver brazed in place. Powder coat paint matches Land-Rover 101FC. Wood is .375 thick laminated bamboo. Other than tube work and obvious bolt-on parts the 'Hopper' is stock and still very light.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Geezer Kneivel said:


> Here are pics of a Rockhopper I built as a brother to a special Land-Rover I was involved in creating. All tubing work is done in .035 seamless hydraulic tubing, silver brazed in place. Powder coat paint matches Land-Rover 101FC. Wood is .375 thick laminated bamboo. Other than tube work and obvious bolt-on parts the 'Hopper' is stock and still very light.
> View attachment 743996
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics...but I want to see the Land Rover!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Geezer Kneivel said:


> Here are pics of a Rockhopper I built as a brother to a special Land-Rover I was involved in creating. All tubing work is done in .035 seamless hydraulic tubing, silver brazed in place. Powder coat paint matches Land-Rover 101FC. Wood is .375 thick laminated bamboo. Other than tube work and obvious bolt-on parts the 'Hopper' is stock and still very light.
> View attachment 743996
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. Seems like maybe a mismatch to a Rockhopper and its low end components.

Why do the bar ends point downward?

Let's see the matching Land Rover.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool racks, nice work but the Rover will make more heads turn around here.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

cross post from specialized forum....my '92 stumpy comp.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my...that's a clean machine!


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Now that's a well cared for Stumpjumper! Just the way I like to see them. Beautiful!


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I have to ask, was the bike ever ridden? Not just off road, but ever? I don't see any signs of wear or little nicks and scrapes that all bikes eventually get from normal riding, especially that old. 
Regardless, it looks like a great street cruiser!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow. Clean. Swap the pedals and tires and I would give it two thumbs up.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

the pedals and tires are the only things i _did_ swap!!
this is going to be my "sunday driver"...flame me, but i doubt it'll ever see dirt.
it's just too clean and it too good of shape to have my clumsy ass fall into a rock garden on it.
the 1.95 kwests are awesome to cruise around on, and i'm not much for clipless pedals...i was going to go with some MKS pedals, but they always cut into my feet, it feels like.
the bike was ridden, but very lightly from what i can tell....i acquired it from a gentleman in his 70's that bought it brand new in 1992.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Johnny the Boy,

You hate the Bronze, don't you?

No shame in using it as a road cruiser! That's what my 1984 and 1985 Stumpjumpers are. Some vintage bikes need to be protected from the hazards of the trails. Finding replacement parts can be a real problem if they get broken. That has to be the cleanest bike on the forum, ride it in good health!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

johnny the boy said:


> the pedals and tires are the only things i _did_ swap!!
> this is going to be my "sunday driver"...flame me, but i doubt it'll ever see dirt.
> it's just too clean and it too good of shape to have my clumsy ass fall into a rock garden on it.
> the 1.95 kwests are awesome to cruise around on, and i'm not much for clipless pedals...i was going to go with some MKS pedals, but they always cut into my feet, it feels like.
> the bike was ridden, but very lightly from what i can tell....i acquired it from a gentleman in his 70's that bought it brand new in 1992.


hahaha! okay. You swapped the saddle and water bottle cages too, didn't ya? 

You did take good photos. Enjoy!


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

the saddle was on it when i acquired the stumpy....the original owner swapped it out upon purchasing the bike new. i did add the arundel ss cages though...i think they complement the bike well!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That Stumpy is a beaut.


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Big-Chuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the 92 stumpy comp. I've just obtained what I believe is the same frame. Unfortunately the two bikes have lived contrasting lives and rust has taken my frame.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

well, i did 28mi on this beauty sunday afternoon and i gotta say....it has far exceeded my expectations. super smooth, and quite nimble...the only thing slowing the bike down was me!! 
found out the flite was just too narrow for my ass, so i tossed a b17 on it, and all is well. swapped out that narrow flat bar for a wider riser, as well and some different platforms. think i'm finished now!


----------



## Tim Easterday (Feb 2, 2013)

My 1993 Rockhopper Sport has been sitting in the garage for 20 years. My wife just got a bike and wants to go out riding together, plus we want to do something different to cross train with our running. When I originally got the Rockhopper I only rode it a few times and then it sat in the garage as I got busy with work, traveling, and other stuff. It was dusty with a few scuffs from getting moved around a lot but otherwise in great shape. Today I got some new tires, cleaned everything up and took it for a test drive. I'm looking forward to getting out more with this bike.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Tim Easterday said:


> My 1993 Rockhopper Sport has been sitting in the garage for 20 years. My wife just got a bike and wants to go out riding together, plus we want to do something different to cross train with our running. When I originally got the Rockhopper I only rode it a few times and then it sat in the garage as I got busy with work, traveling, and other stuff. It was dusty with a few scuffs from getting moved around a lot but otherwise in great shape. Today I got some new tires, cleaned everything up and took it for a test drive. I'm looking forward to getting out more with this bike.
> 
> View attachment 767604
> 
> ...


Very nice bike. I always liked the Rockhoppers. They are underated IMO.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

*1991 Rockhopper*

Nice color on this. It was a little beat up when I got it. Stripped it, cleaned it and purpled it. Built it as a 1X9 with SRAM X7. In looking at the seatpost, might be a bit small for me.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Got this:










With this acquisition:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Got this:
> With this acquisition:


Nice one PY. I'll see your S-Works Ultimate with....an...Epic Ultimate.

Full photo set here:
1991 Specialized Stumpjumper Epic Ultimate - a set on Flickr


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like TnT cranks to me


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice one PY. I'll see your S-Works Ultimate with....an...Epic Ultimate.
> 
> Full photo set here:
> 1991 Specialized Stumpjumper Epic Ultimate - a set on Flickr


Masterful Rumpfy. 
You and Ameybrook - I bow (facing you-no way I'd leave my rear flank unguarded) to your attention to detail and beautiful builds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Absolutely that things a time capsule. Did you at least have to wash and wax? I would say it's worthy of it's own Thread.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Seriously, that must have taken years of painstaking sourcing of near NOS parts. Was it a full restoration, or did you get a time machine?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> You and Ameybrook - I bow (facing you-no way I'd leave my rear flank unguarded) to your attention to detail and beautiful builds.


Thats gonna be tough to do with two of us. 



shawnw said:


> Absolutely that things a time capsule. Did you at least have to wash and wax? I would say it's worthy of it's own Thread.


Not even a wash. I did crash it already though.



yo-Nate-y said:


> Seriously, that must have taken years of painstaking sourcing of near NOS parts. Was it a full restoration, or did you get a time machine?


Better. Collective Craigslist snooze and the urging of friends.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats gonna be tough to do with two of us. .


I am skilled at blocking sneak attacks.

I believe I've mentioned spending a fair amount of time cycling to and through Greenwich Village in the 80's and '90s.

In Lycra ...

My attire drew a lot of attention ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice one PY. I'll see your S-Works Ultimate with....an...Epic Ultimate.
> 
> Full photo set here:
> 1991 Specialized Stumpjumper Epic Ultimate - a set on Flickr


I'll see you an Epic Ultimate with this #20 of 60


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> I'll see you an Epic Ultimate with this #20 of 60


Sh!t, I got nuthin'. I was surprised mine weighted in at 23.25lbs with an off the shelf XTR build, DD fork, and Specialized issued bar/stem/post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

23.25lbs is that with the time capsule dust or without?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Can't wait for you two soul bros to meet. I wonder what soundtrack to use for when you both shake hands and look into each other's eyes?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Savage Garden, I Knew I Loved You?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Good one, FB!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Savage Garden, I Knew I Loved You?


I'm unsure why you know that band and song.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I prefer Beatles "Til There Was You"


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*Fizzbomb stumpy*








</a>








</a>


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Can't wait for you two soul bros to meet. I wonder what soundtrack to use for when you both shake hands and look into each other's eyes?


eye of the tiger.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> eye of the tiger.


:thumbsup:
:band:


----------



## Big-Chuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> Insert photo bike above.


Does your rear brake work well? I struggled to get mine to work like that.

Will post a pic when I can post links.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Big-Chuck said:


> Does your rear brake work well? I struggled to get mine to work like that.
> 
> Will post a pic when I can post links.


It's functionally fine, it is a tad slow on return to fully off but does not hang or rub the rim. OK on the rear, probably would make a change if it was on the front.


----------



## Big-Chuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> It's functionally fine, it is a tad slow on return to fully off but does not hang or rub the rim. OK on the rear, probably would make a change if it was on the front.


Thanks Fred, had similar issues. Bike looks great btw.

I've got a 93 Stumpy arriving in the next hour by courier. Mostly non original, but will be nice to upgrade and hit the trails on.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My '92 Rockhopper with a few upgrades.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Big-Chuck said:


> Thanks Fred, had similar issues. btw.


Your question has moved me to resolve the issue. I took a stepped ferrule and filed the step down to fit the frame tubing guide. All is good now. I had just stripped the cable back to fit before in my anxiousness to finish the build, this works much better. . Most bike shops should have a stepped ferrule .


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

White seat post anyone?


----------



## Big-Chuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> White seat post anyone?
> 
> Insert image, 4 more posts


Liked it better with the black post.

Thanks Fred, I'll try a stepped ferule out.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

hi all...

here's my weekend garage sale find:










the old guy i got this bike from had quite an interesting & heartwrenching story about it & as a speshy fanboy since my mid-90's purple rockhopper, thru an m2 & m4 stumpy up to my present day several year old epic...even tho i was not convinced about its legitimacy - for the tiny purchase price, how could i not go for it? best part is that when i "test rode" it, damn thing worked purdy damn good.

shows how much i knew 

after a days research... looks to me that outside of a few bits of bastardization, apparently this bike is pretty dam real, & not more than 4-5 years from the beginning?

was gonna start a new thread asking for help figuring out what to do with it in the general c&v forum but last time i visited here that didn't work out so well so i am hoping specy guys will be more...helpful?

i can't decide what to do with my new baby? is it worth trying to get it back close to original as a "collectible"? or i could just clean it up a bit for a grocery getter, neighborhood cruiser, critical mass slow-rider? fenders & racks commuter? or semi-off-road tourer? or would i be committing a bike crime to singlespeed it?


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

If'n you want a SS, buy a frame and go from there. IMO, it seems a bit ass backwards to take that bike and turn it into a cruiser that it already is. Me? Tune it up and get rid of those godawful bar ends.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Agreed with the earlier poster, dump the bar ends! Great looking bike, just like my '86 Sport. Though this one may be an '85?

Leave it fully geared, and ride it off-road or as a town bike. Making it into SS is a waste, IMO. Last, I am very envious, would love to havce this one!


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

unicrown junkie said:


> Though this one may be an '85?


MOMBAT's going with 1986

Specialized Specs


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, *Silver King! Now I want it even more since I have the black 86 version at home. 
*


Silver King said:


> MOMBAT's going with 1986
> 
> Specialized Specs


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

Well...pester markaitch about it.  He doesn't know what to do with it.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

awww...Silver King & unicrown junkie, you don't like the barends ?

yeah, me neither. when i get to work on this thing taking those off will be job 1. right now all i've done since i got it home is spray some pb blaster to work on loosening up the stuck seatpost & pedals. besides the stuck seatpost, seat, & grips, best as i can tell this bike is pretty original, so i am leaning to try keeping it that way when i do get time to spend with it. 

i was going along with MOMBAT's spec sheet that shows orange is an '86 color too, but while researching i've run into a few intrwebz posts & pics where guys claimed their orange sports were 1985. both years have about the same parts list & the color for '85 is not noted by MOMBAT, so who knows? until i can figure out how to use the serial # for dating, i won't worry too much about it.

but since you do have a similar bike, unicrown junkie, maybe you can help me with something? 

the handlebar is very wide & flat with some sweep, & is marked specialized on the "shim"...do you think it is oe?

thanx for any help...


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

1985 Stumpy's were still using a semi sloping fork crown. The Unicrown fork started with the 1986 model year; same style as the pink Team Stumpy.

The bars may be OEM; does it list a model # on the shim, like "X1+2" or similar?

Don't bastardize it to make a SS... keep it as is, and make a grocery getter out of it.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

oldskoolwrench said:


> 1985 Stumpy's were still using a semi sloping fork crown. The Unicrown fork started with the 1986 model year; same style as the pink Team Stumpy.
> 
> I beg to differ. Stumpys went to the unicrown fork on the 1985 model. I have one. Prior to that it was the biplane fork.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

> 83stumpjumper said:
> 
> 
> > oldskoolwrench said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

^^ Barends are cool on 90's era bikes, but no so much in the 80's.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Finished my 'Crosshopper', it's an '89 Rockhopper Comp with 700c wheels and Challenge Fangos. Not high on the prestige scale but very fun to ride!


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Got myself an 88 rockhopper comp a week or so ago, pretty original too, new grips and tyres added as the old ones were shot.

no chainslap at all so i have added some carbon fablon to prevent any chips and popped a nice turbo saddle on top 

this will be my new works/pub bike since its such a comfy ride.

enjoy


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Silver King said:


> Tune it up and get rid of those godawful bar ends.


Agreed, other than that it really is a nice bike.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

well i made the mistake of letting my son get hold of this thing. he fell in love with it & took me till yesterday to get it back. whoda thunk a youngster whose been crazy for huge travel am bikes would go for a bike like this? so i finally got a chance to fool around with it...



Silver King said:


> If'n you want a SS, buy a frame and go from there. IMO, it seems a bit ass backwards to take that bike and turn it into a cruiser that it already is. Me? Tune it up and get rid of those godawful bar ends.





CS2 said:


> Agreed, other than that it really is a nice bike.


ok, ok...barends gone...












oldskoolwrench said:


> ...The bars may be OEM; does it list a model # on the shim, like "X1+2" or similar?...












above is a pic of the "shim". fwiw...when i changed the grips - the bar was marked x3 on one end along with some marks i couldn't decipher.

at the moment, i am over the bars. would very much like to know if they are oem but will live with them for the time being. now i am very curious about the seatpost...

however, before going on & on & on looking for info & suggestions about my stumpy - i guess i should ask whether this 'post your specy pic' thread is the right place for me to to be looking for info/help for it?

thanx in advance for your...uh...input?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Picture threads are more "show off your babies" threads. It would be great if you start a new thread and keep everything contained within it.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sizzler said:


> Finished my 'Crosshopper', it's an '89 Rockhopper Comp with 700c wheels and Challenge Fangos. Not high on the prestige scale but very fun to ride!


How did you get the 700's to fit?


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*Deja Tu tandem*

This is our tandem.








We've owned it since 1997, but it's of a slightly older vintage than that, I think. I've written a bit about it on my blog: RockyChrysler.com: Just about a bike [Specialized Deja Tu tandem]


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just brought home a 1991 Stumpy Comp. Starting off wrenching by wanting to raise up the seat so I could mount it on the stand. Loosen the clamp, start to wiggle the seat side to side.....good, it wiggles free. NOT!! 

Seatpost had a crack running it down it, and the seat was spinning within the post. I pull the seat out and see that someone had jerry rigged the seat clamp by grinding it down and shoving it into the post. uhhohh. 

That post is welded in there right now....a serious case of the frozen post. 

boooooo


----------



## enjoybikes (May 13, 2011)

1992 Rockhopper Sport. CL purchase, bigtime nostalgia for me as my first real bike was a '92 hopper in seafoam/teal green with purple script. Loved that bike and ripped up some Indiana trails with it. This one came to me in great shape with most of a suntour x1 group. I bought a CL donor bike with a partial Deore DX group ('89, '90 date codes) and built it up, rebuilt the wheels on the DX hubs, front radial . Fenders and bars are Soma. Rides dreamy.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

That's a hot looking red ride! Great mix of the red and black!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Finally got around to "XC-Pro-ing" my Epic (carbon tubes, steel lugs). Still have to repla ce headset with GG Suntour XC Pro and put a proper front brake cable hanger but pretty much "there".


































Some of the Spesh family:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's a couple I haven't posted here,

'91 M2 Pro in Purple Haze, all Suntour XC Pro









'92 S-Works Epic (steel lugs) All Suntour XP Pro but have since went to '92 XTR group. This bike shares #1 spot for best rider


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Have to agree - they got it 100% right with the Epic. *GREAT* ride.


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Threw some too good to be ridden XTR parts on the FSR yesterday for some pictures. Normally this bike has some hard working, trail experienced XT parts.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

blilrat,

Awesome looking Stumpy FSR! After selling the MB-1 to my niece, I 're-inherited' my old Stumpy FSR back from her, and I'm wondering what I should do with it... perhaps as a spare for the S-Works? Also playing with the possibility of retrofitting a more modern shock to the rear end, if I can get the spacing worked out.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Added an Origin8 adjustable air seat post and. WTB saddle.


----------



## knichols (Mar 22, 2010)

*Classic StumpJumper*

Here is my 1983 Stumpjumper Sport....all original except for the tires.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah sweet...I sold a lot of those! Wish I had one now!


----------



## knichols (Mar 22, 2010)

*83 Stumpjumper Sport.*

This bike is all original except for the tires!! I would have never guessed that I would like a bike this much but the geometry and the Bi-plane fork just make for an amazing ride!! Like Buttah


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

So, I'm rebuilding a Rockhopper for a buddy....pretty gunked up and filthy, but seems to be intact except the front Rockshox doesn't move at all...
Not sure of the year, it's a Rockhopper FS on the downstays it says A1 Comp - it's a silver color
Is there way to tell by the serial number? M5GI59830


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Alrighty - just got this one rideable for the weekend (see my "Two Stumpjumpers for one low price" thread):

Before:









Paint is totally beat-up and rusty and the components have a lot of umm, "patina" but function well (love this old XT stuff). The old XT brake pads are cool (and hardly worn) but I ordered a set of Kool Stops.

This bike supposedly came with a 12-28 rear cassette, but I received it with a 14-32 (shown). I replaced the chain and pulled the stock XT BB and replaced it with a newer UN-55.

First Ride:









That paint is SO cool. How I wish the previous (and original) owner had shown a little sympathy for the bike and not left it outside so much. Argh. Anyway, looking forward to riding this thing - I love how elegant and yet aggressive these things look.

After:


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow, is it sacrilege to say that I like this bike more than my old Fat Chance Wicked? Because I think I might. It's certainly not a lesser rig. Responsive. Steers well, and dayumn smooth. 

I put 80 minutes on it tonight. $150 well spent.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

Great bike. I don't think the paint is that bad. I just picked up an old Rockhopper Comp which is way, way worse.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

fatchanceti said:


> ... Obviously something here is non-period correct. And I will pull the other boot off when I get around to changing the brake cable. The current one worked fine, so I left it alone.


Actually, at one time Deore XT SLR brake levers came with rubber hoods!

Only for a couple years, though...

:thumbsup:


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

oldskoolwrench said:


> Actually, at one time Deore XT SLR brake levers came with rubber hoods!
> 
> Only for a couple years, though...
> 
> :thumbsup:


No, the bike came with both hoods (on the BL-M733 levers), but they don't seem to stay on very well, and I think they look clunky. I just pulled the front one off when I ran a new brake cable.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Since we are in a 91 Stumpjumper Comp lovin' mode, I thought I'd contribute! Acquired a few years ago as a family cruising around the neighborhood towing a trailer steed and slowly getting her back to spec. The frame is at about a 7+ and the original XT components were at a 8/9 out of 10. Added a newish Turbo saddle, XT seatpost and new cables/housing throughout and she has cleaned up quite nicely to say the least. Only issue is it came with the Anti Gravity front shock, which works OK but not ideal. I would love to replace it with an original direct drive OG fork... Someday, I will find one (hint, hint)


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Found a period-correct handlebar at the local mom-n-pop tandem bike shop on Friday night that I might be able to live with...and something I always wanted back in the day (settled for a knock-off Zoom Brahma bar back then).










We'll see how long it lasts under 165lbs of fury........snap.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Benster said:


> Since we are in a 91 Stumpjumper Comp lovin' mode, I thought I'd contribute! Acquired a few years ago as a family cruising around the neighborhood towing a trailer steed and slowly getting her back to spec. The frame is at about a 7+ and the original XT components were at a 8/9 out of 10. Added a newish Turbo saddle, XT seatpost and new cables/housing throughout and she has cleaned up quite nicely to say the least. Only issue is it came with the Anti Gravity front shock, which works OK but not ideal. I would love to replace it with an original direct drive OG fork... Someday, I will find one (hint, hint)
> View attachment 815474


How long of steer tube, & necessary thread length do you need? There is a " DD " fork at the local, co-op . I think they want $5-10.00.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Fred Smedley said:


> How long of steer tube, & necessary thread length do you need? There is a " DD " fork at the local, co-op . I think they want $5-10.00.


Size large frame. Will need approx 6 inches of steer tube with around 3/4 - 1 inch of threads.
10.00 bucks is cheap!


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

hey all...

looking for saddle suggestion for 85/86 stumpjumper sport?

trying to keep things as close to original as possible but not ocd about it 

thanx for your suggestions...


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

markaitch said:


> hey all...
> 
> looking for saddle suggestion for 85/86 stumpjumper sport?
> 
> ...


Nice bikes, does your's have a U-brake in the rear?


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

CS2 said:


> Nice bikes, does your's have a U-brake in the rear?


no, mine's got cantis...i think they started using u-brakes on rear in '87(?)


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

1986 was the year they started using U-brakes, at least on the Stumpy Sport model. Mine has 'em.

In 1987 all models with the exception of the StreetStomper and maybe the HR had U-brakes, same goes for '88.



markaitch said:


> no, mine's got cantis...i think they started using u-brakes on rear in '87(?)


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

are you the guy who also has an orange stumpy sport? 

is it possible that they changed during the year? my orange sport has a rear canti. as much as i would like it to be an '85 (after all, a year older, right?), i just checked the mombat speshy specs page & now its got me convinced that mine is an '86. not to mention, if i am reading it right, the chart does not show any u-brake on anything previous to '87?

there's a guy not too far from me selling a white sj comp, all xt, with a rear u-brake. i was trying to figure out what year & if i could be...errr...addicted(?) enough to buy it.


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

rzims said:


> So, I'm rebuilding a Rockhopper for a buddy....pretty gunked up and filthy, but seems to be intact except the front Rockshox doesn't move at all...
> Not sure of the year, it's a Rockhopper FS on the downstays it says A1 Comp - it's a silver color
> Is there way to tell by the serial number? M5GI59830


Pictures would be quite helpful.. Otherwise, most of the catalogs are online. Look in the mid 90's.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

No, I think you are thinking of Stumpy83, if that is the right handle name I have.

May be possible, I am not sure. Just know that my black 86 Sport has U's underneath it.

As for the white SJ Comp, that would be an 88. I had one, and it's only bike I ever let get stolen. Ride great but a tad slower handling than the Team version. I also had an 89 SJ Comp, but it was all canti's.

If you don't want the 88 Comp, how much does he want cuz I may be interested too.



markaitch said:


> are you the guy who also has an orange stumpy sport?
> 
> is it possible that they changed during the year? my orange sport has a rear canti. as much as i would like it to be an '85 (after all, a year older, right?), i just checked the mombat speshy specs page & now its got me convinced that mine is an '86. not to mention, if i am reading it right, the chart does not show any u-brake on anything previous to '87?
> 
> there's a guy not too far from me selling a white sj comp, all xt, with a rear u-brake. i was trying to figure out what year & if i could be...errr...addicted(?) enough to buy it.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

unicrown junkie said:


> No, I think you are thinking of Stumpy83, if that is the right handle name I have.
> 
> May be possible, I am not sure. Just know that my black 86 Sport has U's underneath it.
> 
> ...


thank god i've come to my senses & am continuing on simplifying my life so am passing on this bike.

unfortunately, where i live anybody who has a bike over a few yrs old thinks it is a rarity. this guy's bike is in nice shape, but he is pretty firm about wanting $250 for it...

unicrown junkie - what do you think?


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Holy Cow! That thing looks pretty good after 25 years. Even looks to have original bar/stem combo which we all took off and put a IRD on instead.



markaitch said:


> thank god i've come to my senses & am continuing on simplifying my life so am passing on this bike.
> 
> unfortunately, where i live anybody who has a bike over a few yrs old thinks it is a rarity. this guy's bike is in nice shape, but he is pretty firm about wanting $250 for it...
> 
> unicrown junkie - what do you think?


----------



## nametagnarly (Aug 14, 2013)

So many sweet bikes here!

My old 1985 (?) RockHopper earned by volunteering at the local bike co-op:








In its full commuter form:








My dad's Street Stomper hybrid:








and a too-large-for-me Hardrock that has since been sold:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's my well used Specialized


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

*New to me 89 stumpjumper*

So I needed a bike that I could tweak out for riding with my kid in the yepp seat. When I installed the seat on my independent fabrication deluxe, which is set up for cross country, I realized I couldn't really ride because my kids head hit my chest. So obviously I needed a new bike. There is a cool recycle bike place in salt lake so I went in there and found this perfect sad looking 89 stumpjumper team. $150 later it's mine. It is full XT, 7spd,thumbshifters, pedals, hubs, derailleurs, everything original XT. Sweet. I also snagged a sweet set of swept riser bars, perfect to get my body position upright to keep the kiddos head in the clear. All it really needed was a tune up. Couple of lengthened cables, true the wheels, adjust the brakes, and good to go. Looking forward to tearing up the gravel paths in sun valley with the kid this weekend. Here it is...


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

[






not sure about the year on this Hard Rock, but it rides nice.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ResidentRider said:


> So I needed a bike that I could tweak out for riding with my kid in the yepp seat. When I installed the seat on my independent fabrication deluxe, which is set up for cross country, I realized I couldn't really ride because my kids head hit my chest. So obviously I needed a new bike. There is a cool recycle bike place in salt lake so I went in there and found this perfect sad looking 89 stumpjumper team. $150 later it's mine. It is full XT, 7spd,thumbshifters, pedals, hubs, derailleurs, everything original XT. Sweet. I also snagged a sweet set of swept riser bars, perfect to get my body position upright to keep the kiddos head in the clear. All it really needed was a tune up. Couple of lengthened cables, true the wheels, adjust the brakes, and good to go. Looking forward to tearing up the gravel paths in sun valley with the kid this weekend. Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find! Looks really clean. Always fun to ride with the kid(s).


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Been working on this. Bought it from a girl who didn't use it much at all. Seemed all good until I realized the seat post was frozen. The paint get pretty beat up from trying to get that bad boy out. Well, I finally did....I am liking the bike.


045 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


045-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


030 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


030-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

@jonshonda, I dig the fenders, and the rack. I need a rack like that for my kid mobile ^^^


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Single speed cruiser for mobbing around the work campus. Thanks fatchanceti for the frame!!! I need to swap out the two nut setup for the headset to silver but black works for now......


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Glad to see it put to good use!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

jonshonda said:


> Been working on this. Bought it from a girl who didn't use it much at all. Seemed all good until I realized the seat post was frozen. The paint get pretty beat up from trying to get that bad boy out. Well, I finally did....I am liking the bike.


I'm liking it too.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Ran into this today while picking up my Brodie. 1983 Specialized.









Sent


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Buddysnack said:


> Ran into this today while picking up my Brodie. 1983 Specialized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liking the looks of that Stumpie...what do you have planned for it?

Steve


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Unfortunately it ain't mine. 


Sent


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Buddysnack said:


> Unfortunately it ain't mine.
> 
> Sent


Then your plan should be to acquire it. Any chance?

Steve


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Not likely... But I think I found some MA40s. 


Sent


----------



## simpson4130 (Dec 12, 2012)

What gear are you running on the single speed Stumpy?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Jan 11, 2014)

1984 Stumpjumper
Broke it out today for a protest meeting here in San diego regarding local trail closurers. Many of them this bike graced 30 years ago. Nice turn out, over 400 bikers.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*95 Stumpy Comp*


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

My 85 Stumpy needs tires.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*Stumpjumpers*

Sweeet!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just finished the respray with Championship White Paint off the Acura NSX.


007 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Damianfromhell (May 11, 2014)

*AW: Official Specialized Picture Thread*

My one. 9,6kilograms and fast <3

View attachment 894262








Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*1988 Stumpjumper Comp*

Oh man! Stalking Craigslist paid off today. I just bought this Stumpy from an older gentleman that was the original owner. He kept it in his garage and probably rode it about a dozen times and never off road. It's in great condition. The wheels look like he never even pulled back on the brake levers. All XT components, thumb shifters and hardly a scratch on the paint. I'll detail this bugger and keep it exactly as it is. This one makes me happy!


----------



## Wxman2000 (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's my 91/92/93? Hardrock...recently awoke from hibernation. I've had this bike since new, though it has sat in storage from the last 15 years. Looks pretty good for a bike over 20 years old and still rides great!


----------



## flipmac (Jun 21, 2012)

1990(?) Stumpjumper I got from CL a week ago. Replaced the tires, saddle, pedals and grips. Frame is scratched up but other than that, bike is still good.



























Using it mostly as a road bike and on light trails. Lovin' how the steel frame feels.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Cool! I have that bike's older brother in my garage right now (90 Stumpjumper Epic).


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*1990 Stumpjumper*









My 1990 Stumpjumper. Love the way this bike handles. I added XTR V brakes, titanium seat post, Mavic 221 rear wheel with 9 speed cassette and XTR rear derailleur. Still have all of the original parts. I also have a 1988 Stumpjumper Comp that I am keeping all original.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

I bought a Stumpjumper Comp off Craigslist a couple weeks back. The seller claimed it as a 1989 but I can't find the exact model in catalogs. Unfortunately I scraped off the decals, which were already in poor shape. They were total Miami Vice style and ugly as all get-out in a bad way.

The paint job is a white pearlescent and it's fully equipped with XT components. 

Anyone know what year it could be, or how I can tell? I understand the serial numbers on Specialized don't reveal much.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Most likely an 89. If it has all cantilvers then your good to go. I had one and loved it, wish I hadn't sold it to Internal14 years ago!



one incredible donkey said:


> I bought a Stumpjumper Comp off Craigslist a couple weeks back. The seller claimed it as a 1989 but I can't find the exact model in catalogs. Unfortunately I scraped off the decals, which were already in poor shape. They were total Miami Vice style and ugly as all get-out in a bad way.
> 
> The paint job is a white pearlescent and it's fully equipped with XT components.
> 
> Anyone know what year it could be, or how I can tell? I understand the serial numbers on Specialized don't reveal much.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

If it has rear XT U brakes down beneath the chain stays then it is most likely an 1988. They only had the U brakes in 87 and 88. If there are XT cantis up on the seat stays then it's probably 89. I have a pearl white 88 comp, ride it all the time and love that bike. Nice score.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*1988 Stumpjumper Comp*








My 1988 Stumpjumper Comp. I was in my early 20's in 1988 and couldn't afford a bike like this back then. I recently found this on Craigslist; pristine, almost never ridden, always garaged and beautiful. It's like a time machine. I couldn't pull the 75 bucks out of my pocket fast enough. Instant sentimental value as soon as I saw it. Perfect size and everything. I'll keep this one for the duration.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Konasun said:


> View attachment 908476
> 
> My 1988 Stumpjumper Comp


That's the bike I have! I recognize the stickers. You're saying it's an '88 but people above (and other research I've done) indicates that U-brakes came on the '88 models.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Specialized never built a full titanium bike. Neither Trek or Cannondale... Raleigh did and mostb of the medium/ small guys like Kona did. Even Raleigh..


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

one incredible donkey said:


> That's the bike I have! I recognize the stickers. You're saying it's an '88 but people above (and other research I've done) indicates that U-brakes came on the '88 models.


The rear U brakes are right down there under the chain stays. They all came with cantis up front. Other than the fact that the rear U brakes are prone to get clogged with mud, they are great brakes with awesome stopping power.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Specialized never built a full titanium bike. Neither Trek or Cannondale... Raleigh did and mostb of the medium/ small guys like Kona did. Even Raleigh..


Interesting. I wonder why? Volume of manufacturing? ROI? Cannondale isn't surprising since aluminum was their thing, but Specialized and Trek experimented with lots of materials...


----------



## byt0saur (Jul 21, 2014)

*1984 Stumpjumper - Original Owner*

I got my 1984 Stumpjumper back on the road. I am the original owner and I bought this bike in Huntington Beach, CA at Two Wheeled Transit Authority. Bombed down a lot of hills out in Orange County.


----------



## byt0saur (Jul 21, 2014)

*1984 Stumpjumper - Original Owner*

I got my 1984 Stumpjumper back on the road. I am the original owner and I bought this bike in Huntington Beach, CA at Two Wheeled Transit Authority. Bombed down a lot of hills out in Orange County. The only major mod I did to the bike is putting Biopace chainrings on her. These days, the bike fairs better than I do on the trails!


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

*1993 S-Works M2*

I picked this up on Saturday. It's incredibly clean and everything works, even the forks hold air. Full XTR with Ringle goodies to boot. I have the original stem and bars, plus the PD-M747 pedals. I just put my spare parts on so I can ride it. It's a 21.5" and I'm only 6'.





















I posted this on the What's it worth forum, but I think it should be here too.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Bought this 83' Stumpjumper Sport, new....still have it....mostly used for visitors to ride around town when here...


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't think I've post this bike here.

Post race picture after a hard day's work of placing first on a rain soaked trail. My prize was a set of 29'r tires -  - apparently no one wins races on 26'rs anymore.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Hell yes!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

blilrat said:


> I don't think I've post this bike here.
> 
> Post race picture after a hard day's work of placing first on a rain soaked trail. My prize was a set of 29'r tires -  - apparently no one wins races on 26'rs anymore.


Congratulations. Sell the tires and put the money towards another vintage ride.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

And on flat pedals???!!!!


You animal.


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

XCIIs and Five Tens. My favorite combo. Even ran XCIIs on my modernish Motolite.


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

1998 Stumpjumper Comp


----------



## Swagman76 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Vintage frame w/ modern components*

Brought it back from the dead. Bought this almost 20 years ago, and it is just as much fun as it was back then. Maybe more.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I bet that's a rocket SS. Good looker too.


----------



## searlwv (Aug 6, 2014)

Newbie here, I apologize now for this stupid question. I did search before I asked this,lol.

Old Rockhopper 88-92 from what my research has turned up, but I have no idea how to upload a pic?

Was also wanting a little help identifying the year.


----------



## searlwv (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok, think I figured this out

My old Rockhopper, can't remember what year I bought this, but I did narrow it down with some research. Looks Like 1990? Bought it new, but middle age, and CRS disease has limited my memory to about 3 yrs.

Bought new, and just started riding again after 20 yrs of retirement. How did I ever walk away from such a sport. Raced some as an amateur back in the late 80's and early 90's. Built a few bikes on my own, then ran out and bought this baby from the lbs. Loved it, and I think since pulling it out of retirement I love it more!

A big thanx to my pop for hanging on to it while I tried to figure out my life. Still working on that, but I do remember I loved riding and glad to be back!!
Hope I got the upload correct.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just picked this one up today. Found it on my local craigslist and couldn't pass it up for the price. I'll be upgrading it a bit - mainly putting on a new saddle, handlebars, and some new gearing down the road (the original are not awful, but need to be replaced soon enough).

I think it's a 95' model. Anyone know for sure?

















Took it out for a 7.5 mile cruise tonight and had a pretty numb butt and slightly sore hands, but I'll fix that with some tweaks here and there. Otherwise, it rides like a dream!


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm sorry if this question has been answered somewhere already - I sorted through all 17 pages and didn't see it asked.

I'd like to swap the handlebars on the bike I posted pics of above and at the same time I'd like to put on a new stem for better fit on the handlebar angle/height. Is that all I'm going to need is a 1" threaded to 1 1/8" threadless adapter and a new stem? Is there a better way I should consider?

Also, this bike has the grip shifters on it, so if/when I upgrade the gearing, I'd like to move to your basic trigger shifter setup as well. When I do, what am I going to need to replace and what of the existing components will I be able to use if condition is good? It's a 7 speed, so I'm assuming i can find trigger shifters for a 7 speed?

Thanks guys!


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

hope you all don't mind another question here but i really don't like starting new threads & gotta think it's more likely will get the right answer 

the time has come to rebuild or replace the bottom bracket on my '86 stumpjumper sport. still deliberating which way to go - but for now it is still in place with crankarms on, thus i can't measure accurately... 

can anybody tell me what is the correct bb spindle length i need for this bike?

thanx for any help...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

It depends on the crank, not the bike. What crankset are you running?
Blindly guessing, but a 127.5mm spindle would be a good starting point.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

Shayne said:


> It depends on the crank, not the bike. What crankset are you running?
> Blindly guessing, but a 127.5mm spindle would be a good starting point.


what he says....^^.......not sure what "type" bottom bracket on that stumper?, probably cup&cone or early cartridge type? you will need a tool most likely, and yes the length of the BB is determined by the crank, if you can tell what brand/model yor crankset is then here is a good chart to tell what length you need:
Sheldon Brown's Bottom Bracket Size Database

doug


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah, you're right...

should have mentioned that it has the oem flag crankset

which according to mombat is "Specialized Touring 26/36/46" & original bb too. i haven't quite decided whether to rebuild with new bearings & spindle, or just replace with modern sealed. 

edit: after a little more research...does 118mm sound plausible?


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's the latest version of my 95 HardRock. I've added new handlebars and a stem adapter to swap things out easier than the quill stem allowed for. I also added a new seat (the original was shot) and it's riding pretty comfortably now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks like a good usable mountain bike!


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

I bought the Hardrock and made it a bit more fun  Surly 17t cog and 34t chainring, a set of Shimano Deore DX cranks, and some Trialtech magnesium pedals I had laying around. I still need to get a seat for it but all of my spares are 2000 miles away.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome! You totally made my day dude. Looks like you've made it a much better build.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Deleted..
Oops wrong thread and forum. Never mind.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

I picked this 1992 Specialized Stumpjumper (14") up several years ago for my wife (then girlfriend) and converted it to a city cruiser where it got quite a bit of use. This bike really hadn't been ridden at all before I bought it as was evident by the condition of the Specialized BX23 rims and drivetrain, which had no wear on them whatsoever. It was most likely ridden a few times then placed in the back of the garage where other unused items were piled on top of it. Since I gave my wife a custom Sweetpea a couple years back, this bike hasn't seen any action. I decided to build it back up as a mountain bike in the hopes my wife might take an interest. I'm also going to loan it out to my friends and their kids. It's got most of the original parts but I upgraded a few things. My wife wanted Grip Shift (when it was a city cruiser) so I swapped that out and kept the original thumb shifters. The wheels are hand built by my LBS and were on my 1992 Yo Eddy for a spell. Saddle, date stamped 1994, came with another bike I bought recently so I slapped it on also. A new seat post was in order just because it looks nice. Had a nice Ritchey Force stem in my parts bin that I thought would look nice so I put that on too. The pedals are new SPD though I have the original pedals with toe clips. All new cables and tubes/tires so it's ready for the next 22 years.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

misterdangerpants said:


> I picked this 1992 Specialized Stumpjumper (14") up several years ago for my wife (then girlfriend) and converted it to a city cruiser where it got quite a bit of use. This bike really hadn't been ridden at all before I bought it as was evident by the condition of the Specialized BX23 rims and drivetrain, which had no wear on them whatsoever. It was most likely ridden a few times then placed in the back of the garage where other unused items were piled on top of it. Since I gave my wife a custom Sweetpea a couple years back, this bike hasn't seen any action. I decided to build it back up as a mountain bike in the hopes my wife might take an interest. I'm also going to loan it out to my friends and their kids. It's got most of the original parts but I upgraded a few things. My wife wanted Grip Shift (when it was a city cruiser) so I swapped that out and kept the original thumb shifters. The wheels are hand built by my LBS and were on my 1992 Yo Eddy for a spell. Saddle, date stamped 1994, came with another bike I bought recently so I slapped it on also. A new seat post was in order just because it looks nice. Had a nice Ritchey Force stem in my parts bin that I thought would look nice so I put that on too. The pedals are new SPD though I have the original pedals with toe clips. All new cables and tubes/tires so it's ready for the next 22 years.


I picked up one almost exactly like that. Except it has 7 speed thumb shifters.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Very few miles on this one when I got it off Craigslist for $40. Did a drop bar conversion and robbed the parts bin for some nice bits to complete. Took a few rides and two quill stem adapters to get this one dialed in just right.



Now conquering fireroads until I get familiar enough with it to take a drop or two.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice purpley Stumpjumper, brings back memories.

Off topic, hopefully helpful...I see your brakes there. Mr. Nosy is poking into your business...you can get more powerful braking if you adjust those a little. Slide your straddle hanger down 1/2", then move the brake pads inboard from the arms outward about 1/8-1/4" each. Try to make the angle of the straddle cable closer to 90 degrees away from the line down the center of the brake arms, that is, from brake pivot bolt to straddle cable end.










A bit more in this direction will do it. Your high straddle cable is tugging the brake arms up as much as in. These brakes below have the straddle pulling closer to the right direction. (I'd put it lower - Grafton had it right.):









Also, Sheldon Brown knows more.

My $0.02, good luck!


----------



## andreaviola (Jun 23, 2010)

from Italy 1992


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

large 85 Stumpy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

andreaviola said:


> from Italy 1992


Nice M2. Needs only a little clean up and it'll be dialed.


----------



## devwin (Apr 15, 2009)

My 1995 Rockhopper Comp A1 FS. My dad had it since new, but hasn't been ridden for years. A friend is putting it together as a 1x7 for me. Need to decide what to do with the fork. New elastomers, spring upgrade, rigid, or look for a period upgrade like a mag 21 or judy that will probably need rebuilt anyway. Plan on riding it on some moderate single track. Will probably look for other period correct upgrades as time goes by.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

1988 Stumpjumper Comp. Full XT. Thumb shifters, U brakes, and Bio pace, gotta love it.


----------



## Yaki (Jan 24, 2015)

98 FSR Elite Ground Control. Got it off CL for a cool $150.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

Yaki said:


> 98 FSR Elite Ground Control. Got it off CL for a cool $150.
> 
> View attachment 958077


Haahhahah, I have the same on in blue, I'll try to take a photo on of these days


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Konasun said:


> View attachment 957823
> 
> 1988 Stumpjumper Comp. Full XT. Thumb shifters, U brakes, and Bio pace, gotta love it.


Nice. Looks well preserved


----------



## ricerooster (Mar 13, 2013)

My friend wanted me work on his late 90's something Hardrock or Rockhoper. So I threw on some spare parts I had laying around. Rides and looks much better.







Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jdp526 (Apr 21, 2006)

*old Rockhopper*

I pulled my old Rockhopper out of storage to ride around neighborhood with gf that has a new bike. I bought this bike new back in the mid '80s, but I dont remember exactly what year it is.
Some ass**** broke into my storage unit and stole the front wheel off the bike. I guess it was too much trouble for him to pull bike out of unit. I was able to find some decent oem hubs to have laced up with matching rims next week.
Bike is in relatively good condition, needs cleaning, some polishing, and a few minor nicks touch-up'd with some paint.


----------



## jdp526 (Apr 21, 2006)

CS2 said my bike is a Stumpjumper from '85 or '86 and he is probably right. I don't know the history of Specialized lines of bikes. I will take it by the old shop where I bought back in the mid '80s and see if the owner remembers it.

It does have a Specialized alloy bar and the seat post is a Japan Strong piece.


----------



## turky lurkey (Apr 6, 2013)

My wife's '84 Stumpy Sport. This mini Stumpjumper has a 17" frame and 24" wheels.


----------



## 243SuperRC (Mar 1, 2015)

*First mtb*

I have been riding a road bike for a little over a year (3000 miles) and have really enjoyed it. The road bike has it's limit. I decided I needed a "do all" fun bike. I found this bike on CL, did some research, fell in love and had to have it. Pretty sure it is a 1988 Rockhopper Com. The first ride (as bought) was through my neighborhood on hilly streets. The biopace crank has a definite different feel, especially at a high cadence. After about 8 miles a crank bolt came loose and locked the pedal. Took it to my LBM to straighten my crank, got it tuned, and new tires. Put on a pair of kenda kross tires for the "do all". Can hardly wait to take her out again.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That bike was a good value BITD.


----------



## J3s (Jun 24, 2013)

My '91 Stumpy Team, build-up with "modern" M900.


----------



## jdp526 (Apr 21, 2006)

I just identified the serial number on my '80s Specialized bike. Can anyone identify the model based on the sn? JS524384
Thanks,
JP
PS I couldnt get a very good photo of the number


----------



## 06bigruckus (Dec 1, 2014)

*Rockhopper..what year????*

I just received a Specialized Rockhopper..looks like an older bike..been searching and it seams to be a 95. The bike has a Taiwan label on the front lower stem...was this a low end model. The bike is outfitted with a Direct Drive light double butted frame stickers, a double butted cromo front fork sticker also. Any info would be great..I am thinking about fixing this up...


----------



## turky lurkey (Apr 6, 2013)

^

Cool bike! Looks like it would like to have a little fresh grease though. Even my 1985 Rockhopper has a Made In Taiwan sticker on it. Funny, my '85 has almost exactly the same component group on it as my wifes '84 Stumpjumper. Her Stumpjumper says made in Japan though. Traditionally it was the Stumpjumper, then the Rockhopper, then the Hardrock. So the Rockhopper would have been mid level, but there may have been different component levels for each.


----------



## 06bigruckus (Dec 1, 2014)

So I can place it from the 80's era I guess...I will take apart and inspect all of the bearings and grease them up...Oh...one more thing..I got it from a lady..she told me it was a women's bike..which I did not agree with her...was I right...??


turky lurkey said:


> ^
> 
> Cool bike! Looks like it would like to have a little fresh grease though. Even my 1985 Rockhopper has a Made In Taiwan sticker on it. Funny, my '85 has almost exactly the same component group on it as my wifes '84 Stumpjumper. Her Stumpjumper says made in Japan though. Traditionally it was the Stumpjumper, then the Rockhopper, then the Hardrock. So the Rockhopper would have been mid level, but there may have been different component levels for each.


----------



## turky lurkey (Apr 6, 2013)

^
Ya, I don't think its a woman's specific bike. I think your original guess of mid 90's (roughly) is more accurate time wise. Actually looking again, if it only has a six speed freewheel/cassette maybe it is more like early 90's. Maybe somebody else knows better though.


----------



## turky lurkey (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is my '85 Rockhopper:


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

My 1990 Rockhopper Comp which I purchased new for $625. Originally rigid, I added the Judy XC with air cartridges in 94. I must've put about 10,000 miles on that bike using it first as my main ride for 8 years, then as a NYC commuter with fat slicks for another 3 years. It became my first Singlespeed in 2010 after sitting in the basement for about 9 years and then I sold it to fund a 29er SS. Still miss that bike! Big Ass 22" frame.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

turky lurkey said:


> Here is my '85 Rockhopper:


Very nice.


----------



## jdp526 (Apr 21, 2006)

*My Old '85 Rockhopper*

My old bike is back on the road again. I went through the fork, replaced spindle in bottom bracket, disassembled and cleaned the brakes, shifters, and then cleaned up the derailleurs. I had hubs laced up with new rims from Alex Rims and I installed a NOS Shimano freewheel. 
Bike rides very smoothly and is very quiet w/o any squeaks or rattles.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

1993 Rockhopper


----------



## hectorrreyes (Nov 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

hectorrreyes said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice but I'm not getting a vintage vibe.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Just picked this up last night.

1999 Rockhopper FS


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I picked up a new commuter project yesterday and immediately started it's transformation. The tires were shot, as were the rim brakes. Gearing was slipping a little too. But the frame was in nice shape and the price was right. I need to get a quill stem adapter and stem, then a new set of brakes. Then I'll be swapping the crank and finishing my single speed build.

Here's how she sits at the moment:









I still have these yet to throw on.

















Should be a fun ride!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

*'87 Stumpy*

My 1987 Stumpjumper. Bought her as a spare beater rig a few years back and after a short bit, fell I love with her and decided to clean her up.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ol' Bromy said:


> My 1987 Stumpjumper. Bought her as a spare beater rig a few years back and after a short bit, fell I love with her and decided to clean her up.


Very nice, it has super clean lines.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

^^Thanks


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

cassa89 said:


> I picked up a new commuter project yesterday and immediately started it's transformation. The tires were shot, as were the rim brakes. Gearing was slipping a little too. But the frame was in nice shape and the price was right. I need to get a quill stem adapter and stem, then a new set of brakes. Then I'll be swapping the crank and finishing my single speed build.
> 
> Should be a fun ride!


Saw this this in the back of the shop the other day and instantly knew it was your from the seat. I cant wait to see it all built up. I have to say, I am jealous of the purple. The silver one you sold me is just not as cool. It looked like the 2.4 on the back just barley cleared the chainstays. The 2.2's on mine are great but I would like a bit more cushion. Not sure about the mud clearance though


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

briantortilla said:


> Saw this this in the back of the shop the other day and instantly knew it was your from the seat. I cant wait to see it all built up. I have to say, I am jealous of the purple. The silver one you sold me is just not as cool. It looked like the 2.4 on the back just barley cleared the chainstays. The 2.2's on mine are great but I would like a bit more cushion. Not sure about the mud clearance though


Your SS build was actually inspiration for this one! haha - I'll send pics when this one is done. I had to order some v-brakes, but it should be ready to roll mid-week. And yeah, the 2.4's were tight for sure. I actually wasn't sure they'd even fit in the back, and mud may pose a problem. We'll cross that bridge when we get there though.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just got it back tonight and took her out for the first time. I really like it. Something about a SS that's just fun.


----------



## Bomber H (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice thread :thumbsup:
I raced a Stumpjumper FS in '93, and then a Stumpjumper in '94, both great bikes to ride. I'm keen to track one of each down for restoration so I scan the classifieds on a regular basis. Who knows, perhaps I'll be able to post some pics up in due course


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*1984 Stumpjumper Sport*


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

My M2


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

What brake levers are those?


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

chefmiguel said:


> What brake levers are those?


This one isn't my pic, but my M2 uses these Suntour accushift/integrated shifter and brake combo

https://www.eandsweb.com/bikes/pics/mtbr/112_1232.JPG


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Now that is a beautiful, true vintage Stumpjumper! I've been away from the forum for a while, not sure why all the photos of my bikes have vanished, the posts are still there.


----------



## lilbugger (Oct 23, 2015)

*Early Stumpjumper??*







Trying to figure out what vintage this is. I bought it at a police auction in the mid eighties, the serial number was ground off. I did some part swapping like the bars, cranks, shifters and derailers but kept some of the pieces. I pulled it out of the shed the other day and put on a new derailler and it rides almost like new (the brakes squeak . The old TA crank has the weirdest set up for a triple chain ring that I never noticed before as I liked the look of the Sugino AT back then. Anyone have any ideas on what year it is or something that could point me in the right direction? I left a message at Specialized but am not holding my breath. Thanks for looking.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Steel29er said:


>


Not '95. 1989.


----------



## Usherenko (Feb 10, 2016)

My Stumpjumper, just got it rolling recently. Love it so much more then I expected. Don't know much about it, was thinking 1984, but not sure. Curious about how much of it is original, like the Deore XT shifters and Deore DX rear der.


----------



## Usherenko (Feb 10, 2016)

Just got this Stumpjumper rolling. 
This thing is so fun!
and cant believe how well these old thumb shifters/group works, was going to upgrade to newer 9 speed with barends/paul thumbies, but i think i'm just going to leave it as is. 
Don't know much about it, was guessing that its a '84, but not really sure. Wondering how much of it is original, like bars, Deore XT shifter, XT front der, and Deore DX rear.


----------



## cowboy don (Apr 11, 2015)

That looks great!



Usherenko said:


> Just got this Stumpjumper rolling.
> This thing is so fun!
> and cant believe how well these old thumb shifters/group works, was going to upgrade to newer 9 speed with barends/paul thumbies, but i think i'm just going to leave it as is.
> Don't know much about it, was guessing that its a '84, but not really sure. Wondering how much of it is original, like bars, Deore XT shifter, XT front der, and Deore DX rear.
> ...


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

my project. I have most of the parts. onlything im missing is the seat tube and brakes. but I got a pair of FSA SL-K cantis Im going to put on there. I will have more agressive tires. I was going to build it for my wife but I found another classic specialized for her.


----------



## cartwheels4amile (Mar 8, 2016)

Just picked this up off Craigslist. Swapped the mismatched wheelset for some Arayas that already had 26x1.5 tires on em. Not sure what direction to take the bike after I get it all cleaned up.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

just finished. kinda thrown together. just wanted to go ride.


----------



## Nico_SB (Jan 21, 2014)

*'86 Rockhopper*

Below is my '86 Rockhopper. Picked it up about 6 months back on CL for $100. It was pretty clean and mostly original. Looked to be hardly ridden; original tires had basically no visible wear and paint is almost pristine.

A few things needed replacing right from the get go... non-original cheapy saddle got tossed, foam handlebar grips were rotting, brake pads were brittle and the beads on the tires were starting to disintegrate.

Drivetrain was in good shape and mostly original Shimano Deer Head vintage with the exception of one thumbshifter which appears to be a period era Suntour replacement for the original Shimano thumby. The 3x6 gearing is more than enough for any road climbing I encounter with it. Cantis work surprisingly well once I swapped out the pads to new Koolstops and gave them a little adjustment.

Turned out I didn't much care for the original bars and stem after a couple weeks of riding. I lucked into a used Rivendell Bullmoose Bosco bar which I'm really enjoying on this bike instead. As this bike is doing duty (mostly) as my commuter and errand runner, I threw some SKS fenders on it and moved racks/basket over from another bike. I really enjoy how this bike rides; it might be my current favorite just for overall comfort and fun factor.


----------



## jsph_custer (Feb 2, 2016)

*'08 FSR Comp, 150mm fork*

Sektor Gold RL 150mm dual position coil, 2.7" Kenda up front on a new 15mm thru axle wheel, 2.4" Maxxis in the rear. Shorter stem, wider bars, longer seat post, other than that, it's stock.


----------



## stumpjumper1990 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's my 1982

Just one of my Stumpjumper collection...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

This is my trainer bike in winter/grocery run kid hauler in summer.


----------



## Eisenpforte (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's my old Stumpjumper M2. I beleiev it is a 2000 model.


----------



## Eisenpforte (Apr 3, 2016)

Here is my only bike. I believe it is a 2000 vintage Stumpjumper.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Eisenpforte said:


> Here is my only bike. I believe it is a 2000 vintage Stumpjumper.


Nice, but you're about ten years off. Looks like a 1990


----------



## jarhead22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Eisenpforte said:


> Here is my only bike. I believe it is a 2000 vintage Stumpjumper.


thats a 1993 i have that exact frame


----------



## Eisenpforte (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the additional info!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, after blowing it up, it does look like a 93 M2 FS. Similar graphics to the 90 Stumpjumper


----------



## o27 (Apr 3, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

o27 said:


> View attachment 1062041
> 
> 
> My 2015 Epic Elite Carbon, upgraded with Easton EC90SL 700mm flatcar, X0 Gripshifts


Wrong forum bro!


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

It's been a while (busy trying to get stronger with my 29er single speed), but I got to ride it this past weekend.

Just as fun as ever.


----------



## deadfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Just picked this fresh Miami vice Stumpjumper up. Previous owner says it's an 1988.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

1987-1988 Specialized StreetStomper
seat and tires not original


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bike doesn't really fit ya!


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Bike doesn't really fit ya!


Love how far forward the saddle is.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought this 1996 Stumpjumper M2FS Comp new and gave it to my son a couple of years ago. He has put over 1,000 miles riding it on Mt Tam since he's owned it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cute kid!


----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

82Sidewinder said:


> Love how far forward the saddle is.


The problem isn't the location of the seat, but how far back the post is. Just because I have long legs doesn't mean I need my ass lined up with the rear axle. The bike has been sold for something with a better post angle.

I swear I'm gonna have to start lowering the seats 3" for pictures.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Cute kid!


His uncle came over last week and showed him the car he is going to give him a great deal on for his 16th birthday - look at that smile on his face.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

MudSnow said:


> The problem isn't the location of the seat, but how far back the post is. Just because I have long legs doesn't mean I need my ass lined up with the rear axle. The bike has been sold for something with a better post angle.
> 
> I swear I'm gonna have to start lowering the seats 3" for pictures.


Everyone is different. I've ridden a number of '82-'86 vintage Stumpjumpers and never had any issues dialing them in. Did you still have enough post left in the frame?


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

matuchi said:


> His uncle came over last week and showed him the car he is going to give him a great deal on for his 16th birthday - look at that smile on his face.
> 
> View attachment 1064153


A 16 year old with a Vette, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, but it's been replaced by this SixFifty Tomah, which is perfect for me.
https://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/27-5/1063828d1460611484-sixfifty-tomah-20160411-9-.jpg


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

That Vette is Steve Sanders approved!



matuchi said:


> His uncle came over last week and showed him the car he is going to give him a great deal on for his 16th birthday - look at that smile on his face.
> 
> View attachment 1064153


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

super_stein said:


> That Vette is Steve Sanders approved!


I think it's a 1991 or '92 - and he may even get it as a gift - his uncle has money.



sryanak said:


> A 16 year old with a Vette, what could possibly go wrong?


I know that sounds crazy - but he is a real level headed kid - straight A's too. He loves to power his bike up the hills, but he takes it pretty easy on the way down - he's not a speed freak like I was. I wouldn't let him get it if I didn't feel he wouldn't be safe in it - and it's only got a 350 in it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Disc brake adaptor and MRP link


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## naga5000 (Jul 18, 2016)

*1989 Team*







1989 Stumpjumper Team. (according to specs I just looked up) Wish I would have taken pic before I traded out bars. Now she's a comfort cruiser.







nabbed this pic of a '88 from *doctor-bond* 's post on 10-12-2012. Matching paint. Mine has the biopace gears, not the browning.

STUMPJUMPER SPECS 1982-1991
Specialized Specs


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

just picked this up, its either a '95 or '96, has a tange headset which bikepedia lists for '96 but also takes the 34.9 front derailleur which is listed for '95.....oh well, gathering parts at the moment to build her up......


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Just picked up this old Rockhopper on CL. I watch it sit there for almost a month before biting. Ended up talking his down 1/3rd of his asking price and got it for a steal at $20! Lol. In reality I just love the color and paint job. But it will be a fun bike to ride around the neighborhood and hit the local park trails with the GF. Toughest part so far is finding a front derailleur with a clamp small enough to fit...


----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

TheHolc said:


> Toughest part so far is finding a front derailleur with a clamp small enough to fit...


Get a 31.8 clamp derailleur and a shim.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

TheHolc said:


> Just picked up this old Rockhopper on CL. I watch it sit there for almost a month before biting. Ended up talking his down 1/3rd of his asking price and got it for a steal at $20! Lol. In reality I just love the color and paint job. But it will be a fun bike to ride around the neighborhood and hit the local park trails with the GF. Toughest part so far is finding a front derailleur with a clamp small enough to fit...


I have that same bike in that color scheme. It rides surprising well. It's a 1992. 
I have a 1-1/8 FD that may work. I just have to check the pull direction.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

MudSnow said:


> Get a 31.8 clamp derailleur and a shim.


that will work, but if it's a 28.6 he should be able to locate one on the bay, is it top or bottom pull[most likely bottom?] my older hardrock is a bottom pull , and then decide on to match current gruppo or?


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

MudSnow said:


> Get a 31.8 clamp derailleur and a shim.


I matter of factly do have a 31.8 FD Shimano LX with bottom pull I took off my 1995 Proflex 855 Im parting out and selling. I might give that a try until I find one on the List of Craig. Any good ideas for a shim to ghetto rig the larger clamp size temporarily? Also thank you Super_Stein! Im glad to hear it rides well, I cant wait to get it out on the local trails!


----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

You can buy premade shims but you can make one out of aluminum cans or plastic bottles that you probably have around the house.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*My Find today*







Found this on CL. Not sure what year but possibly 1989?
Almost all original but seat, pedals and tires. Previous owner put the seat post on backwards. Took it for a spin and I'm really diggin this thing.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I believe those graphics are 89


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

That’s what I thought but they didn’t put it in the only catalog I could find for 89. Although there is a 1989 Stumpjumper that has the identical paint scheme.


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Updated Pictures*

Updated pictures. Loving this great bike.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

my wifes unkown year hardrock
I redid the whole bike. it was left in her parents back yard for 15 years in the arizona sun...


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

*1983 Specialized Stumpjumper Sport XT*

Just brought this one home today and I'm super excited. I think it's an '83 going by the serial numbers M3M and comparing with MOMBAT serials. Though I could be wrong. Either way, happy to have it. I'll remove the reflectors and maybe the plastic cassette guard, but that's about it.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I just got this in the garage 20 minutes ago. Picked it up from a local CL ad and was shocked it was still available after 21 days being listed in the Twin Cities (HOT market). I *think* it's a 1992 Stumpjumper, not sure if it's a base, comp or whatever but it has full Deore LX brakes and drivetrain and came with all original components, as far as I can tell, other than the saddle, grips, tires and rear hub. I've only been able to find one other picture of a stumpjumper in this pale metallic green color.









Anyway, it rides so nice I can't believe it! It's the first old steel framed ridged I've ever ridden and it's 19"-20" frame and geo feels perfect. I'm not quite sure what I want to do with it yet but I'm hoping to replace the BB, crank, and cassette to make it a 1x9 (if the rear hub allows me to otherwise a 1x7) and try to fit a set of BR-T780 XT V-Brakes on the bike. New saddle, grips and possibly some nice light HED wheels if I want to go all out. Basically I want to build it almost exactly like I did my 96 m2 comp









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

I had the exact same bike! Loved that bike. Got hit by a Car on it. Now have a 93. Ride it 100 miles a week mostly off road trails around Tucson. Considering a new bike but just put some 2.35 tires on made a big difference. I might just keep on riding the old one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

While the Specialized thread is fresh, here's a fun little project I just finished.

1990 Stumpjumper Epic.
Belonged to a 97 year old man (son was selling it), so you can imagine that even when brand new 26 years ago, it wasn't being ridden very hard.
These are the best kind of bikes to find. Originally sold out of a shop in SF, set up for comfort, covered in a layer of dust/grease, but otherwise all original. 
Strip it down, clean/regrease all the parts. Flush or replace housing, sand/replace pads, new cables, new chain, new grips. 
Just had to source the correct bar and stem, everything else I had laying around. To say this bike is clean is an understatement.


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice Eric, love those finds that just require a little elbow grease spare time and spare parts. Refreshed and ready for the next 25 years...


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Super clean find! I bet you got a smoking deal on it too 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shamobius said:


> Very nice Eric, love those finds that just require a little elbow grease spare time and spare parts. Refreshed and ready for the next 25 years...


Yep! Those are fun when you can make a big difference in a short time. The long tailed projects are satisfying too.



dubya3 said:


> Super clean find! I bet you got a smoking deal on it too


The amount of bike you get for the money, I think so. It's part of the neat thing about vintage mtb. If you're diligent, you can get a lot of bike for well under $500 bucks.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Rumpfy said:


> Yep! Those are fun when you can make a big difference in a short time. The long tailed projects are satisfying too.
> 
> The amount of bike you get for the money, I think so. It's part of the neat thing about vintage mtb. If you're diligent, you can get a lot of bike for well under $500 bucks.


Definitely. I just picked up a 95% original '89 stumpy and a 75% original '93 stumpy, Tange Prestige tubing, both for about $400. Last year I picked up a '96 stumpy m2 fs comp for a little over $100 with full XT.

The local market is usually pretty hot too so I feel like I got pretty good deals.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

chick magnet


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

No doubt.


rismtb said:


> chick magnet


----------



## ChasingChubby (Dec 21, 2015)

I just picked one of these up a few weeks ago, not as clean on the paint and the rear ri, brakes and rear der is not stock though. Should I try and replace with stock, or do a period correct upgrades resto. I really want to ride it, and it will need paint or powder coat.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Just finished a complete rebuild of my 89 Stumpjumper. The only original parts other than the frame & fork are the headset and I think seatpost.

The Mavic X221 wheelset with LX and Grease Guard hubs were take offs from a early 2000s Specialized Epic right after it was bought. Saddle is a take off from a Rockhopper from the early 2000s, stem and bars of a different vintage stumpy I picked up earlier this year, Shimano LX cranks I had sitting in the parts bin.

Brand new parts are a full 1x10 Shimano SLX drivetrain (11-36 cassette, Shadow rear derailleur, 10spd rear shift lever), Shimano XT R780 brake levers, Shimano XT T780 brake calipers, Shimano SM70 BB, Blackburn Chicane bottle cage, Shimano Saint pedals and a 32t Race Face NW sprocket up front.

I did this build very similar to my 96 Stumpjumper FS M2 Comp that was finished this past spring.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

*Changes*

That's very cool! What's involved in changing to the 1x10 setup? And do the new brakes work that much better than originals?



dubya3 said:


> Just finished a complete rebuild of my 89 Stumpjumper. The only original parts other than the frame & fork are the headset and I think seatpost.
> 
> The Mavic X221 wheelset with LX and Grease Guard hubs were take offs from a early 2000s Specialized Epic right after it was bought. Saddle is a take off from a Rockhopper from the early 2000s, stem and bars of a different vintage stumpy I picked up earlier this year, Shimano LX cranks I had sitting in the parts bin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

I have the same forks on my 93 Stumpjumper, mine still hold air also,and have never been rebuilt. I guess they don't make them like they use to.

QUOTE=phattruth;11338119]I picked this up on Saturday. It's incredibly clean and everything works, even the forks hold air. Full XTR with Ringle goodies to boot. I have the original stem and bars, plus the PD-M747 pedals. I just put my spare parts on so I can ride it. It's a 21.5" and I'm only 6'.

View attachment 909795
View attachment 909797
View attachment 909802


I posted this on the What's it worth forum, but I think it should be here too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Sherf said:


> That's very cool! What's involved in changing to the 1x10 setup? And do the new brakes work that much better than originals?


The XT T780 v brakes are 10x better than any cantilever brake I've used. They're all I use for rim brakes.

Going from a 7 speed rear to 9/10 can be tricky but as long as the rear dropouts are wide enough it's not usually a problem. I thought I was going to have to bend the frame wider in the rear to fit the 9/10 speed wheel but it fit just fine. If you need to widen or "cold set" a steel frame to fit a modern wheel watch this video 



 ,he has some great info on bike rebuilds. Otherwise it's really simple, I bought a set of wheels with a 9/10/11 freehub, bought the correct BB, crank and cassette then just choose your shift package (I usually use XT but always hear people say SLX is just as good for 75% of the price so I decided to try it).

This is the 3rd vintage Stumpjumper I've modernized with a 1x10 setup. The vintage purists hate it but I'm not really a collector and I love the 1x drivetrain (or maybe I just hate front derailuers lol) and v brakes are so much better than the cantis I've tried.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

*Disks*

I was going to post a question, but I see you have added disk brakes to a vintage bike. What is involved to make the switch. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

Justin Fox said:


> Awesome Matt!
> 
> I had one of those too, found it under the house, have converted it to an ss now. Some pics before and after:
> 
> ...


I was going to start a new thread but I ss that you have added disks to your vintage bike. What is involved in making the switch to disks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I ended up parting out the XTR and Ringle bits and rebuilding the rest for a friend of mine who's a bit taller. It's still going strong and gets ridden almost every week.



Sherf said:


> I have the same forks on my 93 Stumpjumper, mine still hold air also,and have never been rebuilt. I guess they don't make them like they use to.
> 
> QUOTE=phattruth;11338119]I picked this up on Saturday. It's incredibly clean and everything works, even the forks hold air. Full XTR with Ringle goodies to boot. I have the original stem and bars, plus the PD-M747 pedals. I just put my spare parts on so I can ride it. It's a 21.5" and I'm only 6'.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

girlonbike said:


> Bike doesn't really fit ya!


I ride with my seat about the same height because of knee replacement on my left leg and my knee not bending like it's supposed to. I would prefer the seat lower but it won't work for me. But at least I'm still riding.


----------



## bowser uk (Nov 1, 2012)

*1996 Stumpjumper A1 Fs*

My stumpy have original forks seat brakes etc to re build with


----------



## xshinichix (Jan 1, 2017)

09 hardrock


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

jonshonda said:


> Been working on this. Bought it from a girl who didn't use it much at all. Seemed all good until I realized the seat post was frozen. The paint get pretty beat up from trying to get that bad boy out. Well, I finally did....I am liking the bike.
> 
> 
> 045 by jonshonda187, on Flickr
> ...


Had the exact same bike way back when, loved that bike. Unfortunately it got wadded up by a car.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I picked up a sweet 1988 Stumpjumper locally and was able to finish my 91 Stumpjumper S Works build with a few parts off the 88.

Took the XT M732 thumbies, XT M735 front mech and the S Works branded DT Swiss/Hugi hubs on Mavic 517 wheelset from the 88 and put them on my s works.

Then I made the 88 into a 1x10 with a new SLX drivetrain, new R780 brake levers and the original XT cabti/U brakes.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nowhereyonder (Nov 29, 2016)

I was looking for a cheap dirt road touring bike, which I pieced together from a local bike co-op. 1990 Rockhopper, mix of the original 400lx, lx, xt and Suntour.


----------



## MacA488 (Apr 2, 2017)

My 1995 Stumpjumper M2 that I purchased new in January of 1996....

1995SpecializedStumpjumperM2-2 by Mark Anderson, on Flickr

1995SpecializedStumpjumperM2-3 by Mark Anderson, on Flickr

1995SpecializedStumpjumperM2-6 by Mark Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

1985 Stumpjumper Team 
1992 Stumpjumper S Works 
1994 Stumpjumper S Works (modern Sram XO group & Hed wheels)









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

What I think is a 1993 Stumpjumper M2. All original except for the front wheel. It is all in good shape inside and out: bottom bracket looks good, stem came out fine, headset bearings good, .....

I got it for $50 to use as a leave at work in the outside bike rack. I am now thinking it is too cool and rare for that.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

My brother had the exact same bike. It was never rare. Good bike .. though i never warmed up to that paint scheme.


----------



## clang (Apr 30, 2017)

Might as well add this pic to this thread. It's a Rockhopper marked as March 1986 production I recently picked up for my kid going off to college in the Fall. All original except the tires. Still had the reflectors on it. The original seat is shot, will be replacing it soon:


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> My brother had the exact same bike. It was never rare. Good bike .. though i never warmed up to that paint scheme.


It was not rare new, but since the early M2 broke at a high rate, they are rare now. Regardless, I am just got to use it as I orginally planned, am sick and tired of driving 2 miles to get lunch M-F.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

clang said:


> Might as well add this pic to this thread. It's a Rockhopper marked as March 1986 production I recently picked up for my kid going off to college in the Fall. All original except the tires. Still had the reflectors on it. The original seat is shot, will be replacing it soon:


nice. I believe the bars, grips, pedals and maybe freewheel were also different as well, fwiw.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

*'94 S-Works with an LX group*

View attachment 1135874


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*My CL find yesterday*

Wasn't sure how this purchase was going to go since the CL post had one bad pic. I drove through considerable LA traffic to look/test ride. Bought it on the spot. Fairly clean and original owner said he barely road it. I was hoping for all original but he said he "upgraded" several things. Either way, It fits perfect and rides like a brand new bike. I'm pretty happy after hunting for a vintage Stumpy for quite a while.


----------



## appaholic (Nov 10, 2009)

*My '92 Rockhopper*

Will send updated picture next week. Converted into a SS 7 yrs ago when I didn't have enough funds or skill to rebuild the drive train; now that I have more funds than skill (and after realizing that a SS, while hardcore and sexy, is not as useful to an out of shape 46yo) I took back to LBS and am having them convert to a 1x to give me some hill climbing capability....it originally came with a Future Shock (which I damaged) and I replaced with a Manitou....finding a threaded 1" tube fork is tough....feel fortunate to find the Manitou as it still gives the retro look with some function....love this bike! Cannot convince myself to spend the funds on a newer bike as this one is still such a classic!


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

*1989-90 Rockhopper Dumpster Rescue*

I saved a 89-90 Rockhopper from a scrap metal dumpster last year and put it back into service. Almost every component was worn out or damaged to the point of being garbage but I saved what I could like XT Thumbie, Onza Stainless Steel Buzz Saw chainrings, Girvin Rockring and a Gorilla Billet Brake Booster.

As Found:








During restoration, yes that is a Manitou 1 on there:








Restored to use:








Before and after shots of the same areas of the bike:


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

Rocket Dog said:


> I saved a 89-90 Rockhopper from a scrap metal dumpster last year and put it back into service. Almost every component was worn out or damaged to the point of being garbage but I saved what I could like XT Thumbie, Onza Stainless Steel Buzz Saw chainrings, Girvin Rockring and a Gorilla Billet Brake Booster.
> 
> Before and after shots of the same areas of the bike:
> 
> ...


That XT crank is way too modern.


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

Raymo853 said:


> That XT crank is way too modern.


That has actually been replaced already with a Specialized Strong Arm crankset. Not period specific but it's what I have on hand and is still from the 90's, that's a 2006-07 XT in the shots from last winter.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

*Old and New Stumpjumper Hardtails*

Here are my mountain bikes. I've owned the 1993 Stumpjumper FS since it was new, purchased for I think $800 on sale ($1100 retail?) in 1994. I just bought the used 2015 Stumpjumper Elite M5 World Cup last week, my first bike purchase since the older Stumpjumper.

The '93 SJ has been ridden since it was new, so it has a mix of original parts with wear parts that have been replaced and newer old stuff. About 3 weeks ago, I discovered the local bike co-op, so I ditched the original Future Shock fork and added the 2000 Rockshox Judy SL and other parts to get it to work to work (threadless headset and stem, V-brake, SLR+ lever/front shifter that works with V-brake cable pull, new cables, etc.). I also added new DMR V6 pedals, though I probably should have gotten black (or red) instead of blue. I ordered a new no-offset seatpost that will allow me to get the saddle more forward to accommodate the longer fork. The old bike weighs 26.6 lbs. The 2015 SJ is 24.2 lbs (and will be getting lighter soon).

The reason I bought the new bike was that the upgrades that I was planning to do on the '93 (not intending to keep it "vintage") was going to add up to something like $500, and it wouldn't fix some uncorrectable deficiencies (compared to a modern 29er hardtail) that bother me if it was going to remain my only bike. So I checked craigslist one night, and the next day, I had a new bike. Now I don't have upgrade-itis on the old SJ anymore, and will keep that cost efficient. For instance, I might move the front rim to the back and the back to the front to get more life out of the original rims, which are worn thin in front.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

xcandrew said:


> Here are my mountain bikes. I've owned the 1993 Stumpjumper FS since it was new, purchased for I think $800 on sale ($1100 retail?) in 1994. I just bought the used 2015 Stumpjumper Elite M5 World Cup last week, my first bike purchase since the older Stumpjumper.
> 
> The '93 SJ has been ridden since it was new, so it has a mix of original parts with wear parts that have been replaced and newer old stuff. About 3 weeks ago, I discovered the local bike co-op, so I ditched the original Future Shock fork and added the 2000 Rockshox Judy SL and other parts to get it to work to work (threadless headset and stem, V-brake, SLR+ lever/front shifter that works with V-brake cable pull, new cables, etc.). I also added new DMR V6 pedals, though I probably should have gotten black (or red) instead of blue. I ordered a new no-offset seatpost that will allow me to get the saddle more forward to accommodate the longer fork. The old bike weighs 26.6 lbs. The 2015 SJ is 24.2 lbs (and will be getting lighter soon).
> 
> The reason I bought the new bike was that the upgrades that I was planning to do on the '93 (not intending to keep it "vintage") was going to add up to something like $500, and it wouldn't fix some uncorrectable deficiencies (compared to a modern 29er hardtail) that bother me if it was going to remain my only bike. So I checked craigslist one night, and the next day, I had a new bike. Now I don't have upgrade-itis on the old SJ anymore, and will keep that cost efficient. For instance, I might move the front rim to the back and the back to the front to get more life out of the original rims, which are worn thin in front.


I had that same exact '93 SJ, only bike I have ever regretted selling. Still chasing that one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Rocket Dog said:


> Restored to use:
> View attachment 1146686


I absolutely love this!

I just finished restoring/converting a 97 Rockhopper to a SS, and have struggled with re-powdering it because I just don't know how it will look. Your decals pull it together. May I ask where you sourced them from? They are exactly what I am looking for - did you put them on over or under the clear coat?

Also excited to see that tires that large will clear the brakes, do you have to deflate them slightly to squeeze the through? I have V-Brakes and am hoping I can get away with that size tire as well.


----------



## Joshua Thompson (Apr 26, 2013)

blaklabl said:


> I absolutely love this!
> 
> I just finished restoring/converting a 97 Rockhopper to a SS, and have struggled with re-powdering it because I just don't know how it will look. Your decals pull it together. May I ask where you sourced them from? They are exactly what I am looking for - did you put them on over or under the clear coat?
> 
> Also excited to see that tires that large will clear the brakes, do you have to deflate them slightly to squeeze the through? I have V-Brakes and am hoping I can get away with that size tire as well.


Well here is my recent find for $20.
Not sure of it's year yet but I just adjusted all the cables and replaced brake pads. Everything works good.
Spexialized Hardrock Cruz. Serial # MCG 59610. The C looks backwards though. Is that normal?
I have to replace the hand grips though. Way too gummy and killed by the Vegas sun.









Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## bp101 (Oct 4, 2012)

*My latest find*

Fairly decent deal on CL. The bike looked like it was new. Swapped out a couple parts and now can add a 1988 Stumpjumper Comp to the mix. Was just interested in the parts since frame is 20" and I'm 5' 10" but it feels very comfortable.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Jan 11, 2015)

For $20 why not, with a little bit of love and care that will make an awesome single speed bike.


----------



## Rako (Sep 1, 2017)

*95 m2*

http://forums.mtbr.com/asset.php?fi...set.php?fid=1083186&uid=828136&d=150471518507

My 95 M2 Stumpjumper FS. I had it custom built starting in November of 95 and it was finished in March of 96. I still have it today and it looks and rides like new. I've replaced the brake pads, cassette, chain, and rings once. I have updated the seat with and new Selle Italia Flite Flow and Thomsom Masterpiece seat post. I also have two different Kore stems that are shorter and have more rise that I'll play around with.

I'll post the specs and parts list later on today.


----------



## Rako (Sep 1, 2017)

*M2 specs*








Here are the specs on my 95 M2 (Custom build).

Frame: 18" M2 Stumpjumper FS
Forks: Manitou Mach 5 SX (AL)
Headset: Dia Compe Kontac DL
Stem: Kore 150mm 0 rise
Bars: Scott Thermoplastic LFX 120g
Grips: Specialized S Works
Bar ends: Speciallized A1 Dirt Rodz
Stem cap: Club Roots
Shifters/brake levers: Shimano XT
Seat: Selle italia Flite Ti
Seatpost: Specialized (Tohoma) 30.9x350
Seat binder: Specialized with custom Ti bolt
Cranks: Kooka Vader with AL crank bolts
BB: TNT Hard Drive Ti
Pedals: Shimano M747 with Action Tec hollow Ti spindles
Chain rings Shimano XT 20, 32, 44 with AL bolts/nuts
Chain: Shimano HG90
Cassette: Shimano M737 8spd 11-28 
Hubs: TNT Hard drive Ti
Wheels: Mavis 217 SUP 32 hole gray
Spokes: DT Revolution DB 1.8x1.5x1.8 261mm F 263mm R
Nipples: DT aluminum silver
Tires: Specialized Team Control front/Master back (Fatboy slicks road)
Tubes: Specialized Ultra Light
Brakes: Shimano XT V-brakes and pads
Derailleurs: Shimano XT front & back
Skewers: Kore Elite Ti 
Bottle cage: Schwin AL with AL bolts.
Fasteners: Ti and AL except for a few smaller for shifters/derailleurs

Bike hits the scale at 20.76 lbs as pictured above


----------



## naga5000 (Jul 18, 2016)

*Stumpjumper specs 1982-1991*

STUMPJUMPER SPECS 1982-1991

Specialized Specs


----------



## indiomonk (Aug 13, 2006)

*93 Stumpjumper*

Here is a pic of my SJ 93


----------



## Joshua Thompson (Apr 26, 2013)

Carlos Vicente said:


> For $20 why not, with a little bit of love and care that will make an awesome single speed bike.


I gave the bike away to a needy young man so he could ride to work. Someone then stole it from his house a month later. Dang theives.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Tilton (Aug 25, 2017)

Getting ready to mount some Maxxis DTH Skinwalls! More mods to come on this '93 M2 that has recently become my commuter. Owned it since '94!


----------



## Bob Tilton (Aug 25, 2017)

Skinwalls!


----------



## mtbslocal (Apr 1, 2016)

1992 Stumpjumper Craigslist find.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

This is an older Rockhopper I picked up from a friend on mine a while back but it never fit right so its up for sale now even though I don't know a lot about it. I recently picked up a Pitch Expert that fits great


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

mtbslocal said:


> 1992 Stumpjumper Craigslist find.
> 
> View attachment 1193452


Wow, that bike is in awesome condition! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Bringing back the specialized vintage bikes to the top. If anyone has xs, sm or Med specialized frames they want to sell...PM me. 90s frames from 90-around 98 would be our choice!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

'99 RAThopper









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

